# Cargador de Pilas Recargables con LED indicador de carga



## MultiLAN

Acá tenemos un cargador de pilas que es fácil de construir y puede ser útil para cargar prácticamente todas las pilas más comúnmente utilizadas de NiCd y NiMH. El único pequeño inconveniente, si es que se puede llamar inconveniente, es que no es un cargador rápido, porque trabaja con la corriente de carga estándar de una décima parte de la capacidad de la batería en combinación con un tiempo de carga de 10 a 14 horas.

Con la ventaja de que las baterías recargables de hidruro de metal níquel tienen mayor capacidad, no siendo necesario preocuparnos por el efecto memoria. Esto significa que para una carga completa se utilizará una corriente de carga a cualquier tiempo, y si esto se hace utilizando la mencionada corriente de una décima parte de la capacidad de la batería, el tiempo de carga no es crítico. En otras palabras, se garantiza que la batería se cargará completamente después de estar de 10 o 14 horas, sin que exista peligro de sobrecarga,
por lo que no importa si, por descuido, dejamos la carga durante 20 horas. Si estamos seguros de que la batería está sólo a media carga, podemos restablecer su capacidad completamente cargándola alrededor de 6 o 7 horas.

Normalmente las pilas tipo AA tienen una capacidad de 1500 a 1800 mAh (miliamperios-hora), por lo que la corriente de carga debe ser de 150 a 180 mA. Si queremos cargar varias pilas al mismo tiempo, simplemente las conectaremos en serie, porque la misma corriente de carga circulará a través de todas las pilas, lo que hará que se carguen de forma simultánea.

La cuestión ahora es como obtener una corriente de 180 mA. La solución más elegante y precisa es usar una fuente de corriente. Aquí hemos usado un regulador de tensión tipo LM317 como regulador de corriente. Este archiconocido regulador de tres terminales LM317 está diseñado para ajustar su resistencia interna entre los terminales IN y OUT para mantener una tensión constante de 1,25V entre los terminales OUT y ADJ. Sí elegimos un valor de (1,25 / 0,180) = 6,94 ohmios para R1, circulará exactamente una corriente de 180 mA. En la práctica no podemos comprar una resistencia con este valor por lo que elegiremos un valor de 6,8 ohmios, que sí está disponible. Por conveniencia,
se ha añadido un indicador a LED al cargador. Este LED se ilumina sólo cuando la corriente de carga está circulando, por lo que lo podemos usar para verificar que las baterías están haciendo un buen contacto. 
Para conseguir que circule una corriente de 180 mA necesitaremos una cierta tensión. La máxima tensión en una pila durante la carga es de 1,5V y la fuente de corriente necesita unos 3V. Si sólo cargamos una pila, una tensión de alimentación de 4,5 V puede ser adecuada. Si cargamos varias pilas en serie, necesitaremos 1,5 V por el número de pilas, mas 3 V. Para cuatro pilas esto significa una tensión de alimentación de 9V. Si esta tensión de alimentación es demasiado baja, la corriente de carga será demasiado baja. Una tensión de
alimentación grande no será mucho problema porque el circuito asegura que la carga no excede de 180 mA.

La tensión requerida se puede obtener de forma conveniente desde un adaptador de red no estabilizado (o "eliminador de batería") de unos 300 mA, ya que necesitamos 180 mA. Normalmente es posible seleccionar varias tensiones diferentes con un mismo adaptador por lo que recomendamos elegir la tensión más baja para la cual el LED indicador de la fuente de corriente se ilumine bien.

Deberíamos mencionar un par de puntos prácticos. Primero, podemos usar cualquier color de LED, pero lo que sí debe ser es de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo), porque dicho LED se ilumina con una corriente de 2 mA, que es la que se utiliza aquí. Cuando cargamos varias pilas en serie, las pilas se deben colocar de forma natural en el soporte de pilas . Aunque esto no es importante para este cargador, deberíamos apuntar que la mayoría de los soportes de pilas no son de muy buena calidad. Los puntos de conexión a veces tienen una resistencia de al menos 1 ohmio, lo cual da lugar a unas pérdidas considerables (para una pila cargada a 1 A proporcionará una tensión de sólo 0,2V.).

Por último, notar que el LM317T (la 'T' se refiere al tipo de encapsulado) se debe fijar con un disipador. Aunque no hay peligro de que se destruya por sobrecalentamiento, no es conveniente tocarlo con los dedos porque estará caliente y nos podremos quemar. Un disipador de tipo SK104 (de unos 10K/W) será adecuado aquí.


LISTA DE MATERIALES

R1 = 6,8 ohm
R2 = 180 ohm
C1 = 10 µF 25 V electrolítico
T1 = BC547B
IC1 = LM317T
D1 = Diodo led de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo)
K1 = Conector de alimentación hembra (según adaptador de red empleado)
BT1 = Soporte de pilas adecuado


----------



## Snake Eater

Oye una pregunta este proceso sirve tambien para pilas AAA? 

   SAludos


----------



## MultiLAN

Sisis, es exactamente igual... simplemente cambias el portapilas y tenes que calcular bien cuandos mah necesitas para cargar tus pilas


----------



## Snake Eater

ahh ok gracias y otra cosa 

Estos materiales en que clase de tiendas los puedo conseguir?
LISTA DE MATERIALES

R1 = 6,8 ohm
R2 = 180 ohm
C1 = 10 µF 25 V electrolítico
T1 = BC547B Transistor	
IC1 = LM317T
D1 = Diodo led de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo)
K1 = Conector de alimentación hembra (según adaptador de red empleado)
BT1 = Soporte de pilas adecuado
 y tambien me gustaria saber.. que es el C1 = 10 µF 25 V electrolítico para explicarle al vendedor que lo pueda tener    Disculpa mi ignorancia  ops:
Y otra cosa las R1 Calculando deben ser 1,25/0.65 (Que serian de una Pila AAA.. por lo menos de las que tengo) esto seria 1.9 para R1 .. y R2 debe ser de 65ohm? Algo mas debe cambiar o no ?


----------



## MultiLAN

En una casa de electronica...

C1 es un capacitor electrolitico de 10 microfaradios 25 volts.


----------



## Snake Eater

Y otra cosa las R1 Calculando deben ser 1,25/0.65 (Que serian de una Pila AAA de 650 Mha.. por lo menos de las que tengo) esto seria 1.9 para R1 .. y R2 debe ser de 65ohm? Algo mas debe cambiar o no ? 


Gracias Por Todo


----------



## MultiLAN

La R1 en verdad tendria que ser de 1,8 ya que 1,9 no es un valor comercial... podrias ajustarla si queres para ser muy exacto con un preset o potenciomentro... Lo que si no entiendo porque la R2 deberia ser 65 ohms si esa no hay que cambiarla.


----------



## Snake Eater

ahhh ya,, pense que era proporcional con la Bateria .. ya que esta (la de la guia)es de 1800mha Gracias por aclararme la duda


----------



## Ehecatl

Hola MultiLan,
me quedaron varias dudas respecto a tu circuito desde la primera vez que lo vi.
Mencionas que puede servir para pilas NiCd y NiMH, pero después te centras sólo en las últimas. ¿qué pasa con las pilas de NiCd? sobre todo cuando éstas se puedan quedar conectadas mas de las 16 horas que recomiendas.
Aun cargándolas a la tasa de 1/10 de su capacidad, los fabricantes recomiendan terminar la carga de una manera específica, y además diferente para cada uno de los dos tipos mencionados, y que tu circuito no cumple.
Tal vez el circuito funcione en general bien, pero tengo mis dudas en cuanto a su contribución respecto a permitir el máximo ciclo de vida de las baterías.


----------



## MultiLAN

Simplemente tenes que esperar que se desgasten por completo para evitar el "efecto memoria" que tienen esas pilas... lo demas es igual.


----------



## Ehecatl

Pero ¿qué pasa con el ciclo de carga? Supón que las dejas un fin desemana completo, desde el viernes por la tarde hasta el lunes por la mañana. ¿no se dañan las baterías? su ciclo de carga debería de ser máximo de 16 horas y las dejas alrededor de 60.


----------



## MultiLAN

El transistor BC547 se encarga de llevar la corriente practicamente a 0 ( o similar, pero despreciable) cuando la carga se realizó completamente...


----------



## betha chaos

hago referencia a el voltaje aplicado al circuito es el que se tiene en la red o hay la necesidad de utilizar un transformador?


----------



## MultiLAN

betha chaos dijo:
			
		

> hago referencia a el voltaje aplicado al circuito es el que se tiene en la red o hay la necesidad de utilizar un transformador?


 
Gastate en leer un poco, ahi explica claramente que es necesario un transformador.


----------



## mgd

Hola,
una pregunta: Tu cargador permitiria una carga rapida? 
A parte, he visto en otras paginas cargadores con control de carga y temperatura para no estropear las baterias, crees que es necesario o con este tipo de baterias no merece la pena?
Gracias, y perdon si digo alguna sandez, es que soy novatilla en el tema


----------



## quehue

Hola, hace un tiempo compre un cargador para dos pilas AA de NiMh que toma la tension directamente del USB (5v) con unos diodos y resistores, me parecio una mierda!
ya que si me paso del tiempo destruye las pilas, se calientan.
Ahora yo quiero hacer uno con este circuito que propones pero solo me da para una sola pila, no es asi? como lo ves a mi idea?
es para un MP3 que solo tiene una pila AAA de 900 mAh.
muchas gracias!!!


----------



## NEO101

mgd dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> una pregunta: Tu cargador permitiria una carga rapida?
> A parte, he visto en otras paginas cargadores con control de carga y temperatura para no estropear las baterias, crees que es necesario o con este tipo de baterias no merece la pena?
> Gracias, y perdon si digo alguna sandez, es que soy novatilla en el tema



Cuando se hace una carga "normal", no hay problemas ni de recalentamiento ni de sobrecarga.
Qué es una carga normal?
Una carga normal es 14 horas al 10% de la corriente máxima de la batería. Por ejemplo, si es de 1500 mA, corresponde cargarlas a 150 mA. Cualquier carga a mayor corriente sería "rápida" , y acorta la vida útil de las baterías.

Espero que te sea útil la explicación.

Saludos!


----------



## Blitor81

Hola soy nuevo en el foro me gustaría que me comentases sobre el tema de dejar la carga mas de las 10-12 horas que comentas. Supongo que si le sigues metiendo corriente llegará un momento que las baterías se saturen. No sé si hay algún método para saber que las baterías ya están cargadas como por ejemplo llegar a un determinado voltaje o reducir su petición de corriente. Gracias un saludo


----------



## NEO101

Blitor81 dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo en el foro me gustaría que me comentases sobre el tema de dejar la carga mas de las 10-12 horas que comentas. Supongo que si le sigues metiendo corriente llegará un momento que las baterías se saturen. No sé si hay algún método para saber que las baterías ya están cargadas como por ejemplo llegar a un determinado voltaje o reducir su petición de corriente. Gracias un saludo



Como te decía más arriba, si la carga es la 10% no debería haber ningún problema en exceder las horas...
En cuanto a cómo saber si están cargadas cuando se va a usar carga rápida... lo desconozco...  

Saludos!


----------



## El nombre

Al leer te indica como calcular la intensisdad de carga mediante una formulita. Al comprender lo que se lee se entiende que variando la R pequeña (Ver potencia también) lograrás tu objetivo.


----------



## Hermetica

Buenas, tengo una bateria de telefono, que en si son 3 pilas AA de 900 mAh Ni-Cd.
Mi idea era usarla como pilas recargables para un handy que lleva 3 pilas comunes AA.
Quisiera saber como calcularle la resistencia para poder cargarlas, y si se uede adaptar un corte de carga automatico, como algunos cargadores tienen, y que enciende un led al finalizar la carga.
Gracias  y saludos.


----------



## El nombre

Me doy cuenta que el error que cometemos es que no prestamos atención a lo que leemos.

¿HAs leido el texto? 
Pues lo dice bien clarito

1.25 / la intensidad de carga(10% de la capacidad de la batería)

Colocarle le puedes colocar lo que quieras. Hasta un amperímetro, voltímetro....Dale rienda suelta a la imaginacion y a correr

Ánimo y a por todas


----------



## mnicolau

Recien termino de cargar mis Sony AAA NI-Mh de 900 mAh con el cargador, no me costó mas de 5 $ argentinos armarlo... muy buen aporte! gracias!. Si alguien quiere, tengo el pcb hecho con PCB Wizard

Saludos

Les dejo un par de fotos


----------



## sony

felicidades a todos los que participaron en este tema y te que do muy bien el cargador de pilas
mnicolau y si estaría interesante que nos pasaras el pcb para hacer el nuestro saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias, ahi les dejo el pcb, es muy sencillo de hacer. Recuerden q está hecho en PCB Wizard, si alguien sabe cómo pasar el pcb a una imágen o pdf sin perder la calidad y las proporciones, q lo comente..

Saludos


----------



## El nombre

Esto... No es por incordiar pero tampoco hace falta tanto radiador para el regulador. pegandolo a la placa es más que suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## sony

muchas gracias por el el pcb saludos


----------



## mnicolau

jaja calentaba bastante, por precaución quise ponerle algún radiador y es lo primero q encontré, tampoco es tan grande   ... es una de las plaquitas metálicas q tiene un cpu en la parte de atras cubriendo las bahías, la doblé y la encastré... ahora apenas está tibio.. jaja   

de nada sony

saludos


----------



## Hermetica

Gracias por la resuesta...igual ya lo calcule, para pilas de 900mAh la resistencia seria de 13,8ohms..

La idea era poner un Led que encienda cuando se cargo la pila y el bc547 manda 0V..entonces seria mas facil ver que esta cargada.
Lo que no se es donde habria que poner el led, y si habria que agregarle algun otro componente...

PD: mnicolau, quedo bueno...el led que usaste es un led comun, o de bajo consumo?
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hermetica dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la resuesta...igual ya lo calcule, para pilas de 900mAh la resistencia seria de 13,8ohms..
> 
> La idea era poner un Led que encienda cuando se cargo la pila y el bc547 manda 0V..entonces seria mas facil ver que esta cargada.
> Lo que no se es donde habria que poner el led, y si habria que agregarle algun otro componente...
> 
> PD: mnicolau, quedo bueno...el led que usaste es un led comun, o de bajo consumo?
> Saludos



es un led de 3mm, pero no sabría decirte si es bajo consumo o no... con respecto a la resistencia, le puse de 12 ohm ya q también cargué pilas de 900 mAh. La corriente es de unos 105 mA.

Saludos


----------



## Hermetica

Buen ya lo arme, le puse un led comun de 3mm rojo...un transformador de 12v 1,5 A (era el unico que tenia a mano  ) y con las 3 pilas conectadas me queda 4,5v (que es lo que me tendria que dar, ya que 12 - 4,5 - 3 = 4,5) Tengo que medir el amperaje todavia...mnicolau, como lo mediste vos, con el tester en serie era?
Bueno mañana les dejo unas fotitos, despues se viene la cajita, jaja, para que no haya ningun corto..

Es una bateria de telefono que en realidad son 3 pilas de NiCd de 900mAh c/u...



Saludos y suerte a todos.


----------



## Belphegor

no entiendo como el transistor BC547 se enciende cuando la bateria esta cargada, lo simule en ORCAD pero el transistor parece estar siempre apagado para todo caso.


----------



## saito1600

Holas , yo tengo una fuente regulada de 0 - 30 v si quisiera cargar 2 pilas AA 2500mAh, que tendria que hacer, pensé en ponerle una resistencia en serie y limitar la corriente a 250mA, puedo hacer eso o necesitaria algo mas... que valor de V escogeria?


----------



## Hermetica

Belphegor: lo que se enciende el el Led mientras se esta cargando la bateria...cuando ya esta cargada la corriente que pasa es casi nula, por eso no se sobrecarga.

Saito: tendrias que ver de cuantos amperes es la fuente que tenes, y hacer la cuenta para saber cuantos mah entregarle en la carga..


----------



## Tomasito

Bueno, me hice el cargador con R1 de 3,9Ohm para cargar dos pilas AAA de 3600mAh Sony. El problema es que no las carga... Osea, las carga pero es como si se descargaran muuuuuuuuuyyy rápido al usarlas. Y las deja MUY calientes a las pilas, esto me tiene muy preocupado. Les adjunto una foto para el que quiera ver como quedó.

Ah, tambien lo usé con una fuente de 9Vcc, y para reducir el voltaje a aproximadamente 6Vcc utilizé un 7805 con dos 1n4148 en serie en la pata de referencia. Les adjunto el circuito para que no se pierdan 


EDIT: Ah y me olvidé, el led casi nunca se apaga, y si se apaga al rato se vuelve a prender, es medio raro


----------



## mnicolau

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, me hice el cargador con R1 de 3,9Ohm para cargar dos pilas AAA de 3600mAh Sony. El problema es que no las carga... Osea, las carga pero es como si se descargaran muuuuuuuuuyyy rápido al usarlas. Y las deja MUY calientes a las pilas, esto me tiene muy preocupado. Les adjunto una foto para el que quiera ver como quedó.
> 
> Ah, tambien lo usé con una fuente de 9Vcc, y para reducir el voltaje a aproximadamente 6Vcc utilizé un 7805 con dos 1n4148 en serie en la pata de referencia. Les adjunto el circuito para que no se pierdan
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ah y me olvidé, el led casi nunca se apaga, y si se apaga al rato se vuelve a prender, es medio raro


 
Hola DriX, la resistencia está bien, el problema tal vez lo tengas en la tensión, el 7805 te baja la tensión a 5V con lo que no estás teniendo una tensión suficiente para cargar las 2 pilas en serie. Lo que tenés que hacer es sacar la etapa reguladora y emplear los 9Vcc. Por qué quisiste reducir la tensión? Ah y el led no debería apagarse nunca, el led encendido indica la presencia de una corriente circulando lo que indica que las baterías se están cargando. Probá usando los 9Vc que tiene que andar, asegurate que las pilas estén en la posición correcta y haciendo bien contacto.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Es que el 7805 en realidad entrega unos 6.3V por los dos diodos que le agregué en la pata de referencia.
No pasa nada si le mando los 9V?
Y por qué calientan TANTO las pilas? Si en todo caso lo que tengo mal es la tensión pero por debajo...

Ah y la corriente, al principio anda por los 300mA, y despues va cayendo cayendo hasta que llega a los 120mA aproximadamente, y despues por ahi sube como hasta los 150mA... No sé, está medio loco mi cargador 


PD: Traté de conseguir la tensión que supuestamente necesitaba, 3V mas 1.5V por pila, son 6V. Por eso el regulador modificado.


----------



## mnicolau

No, no pasa nada con 9V, te digo xq yo lo uso con un uno transformador de 10.5V, la tensión q necesitás es de por lo menos 6V, y la estás obteniendo pero con muy poco margen por eso puede estar produciéndose la caida de corriente, probá con 9V directo y comentá haber q tal, si está todo bien armado no vas a tener problemas.


----------



## Tomasito

Pero me queda una duda... El tema del sobrecalentamiento de las pilas a qué se puede deber? La coriente en ningún momento sobrepasó la décima parte de la capacidad de la pila 

PD: El led no debe apagarse cuando la pila está cargada?


----------



## mnicolau

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Pero me queda una duda... El tema del sobrecalentamiento de las pilas a qué se puede deber? La coriente en ningún momento sobrepasó la décima parte de la capacidad de la pila
> 
> PD: El led no debe apagarse cuando la pila está cargada?



Pienso q puede deberse todo al mismo problema, el de la tensión justa q tenés, el problema de q la corriente pase la décima parte de la capacidad no tiene nada q ver con el calentamiento, probé uno de esos cargadores "rápidos" q venden y cargué unas sony AAA de 900mAh con una corriente de 1A o sea mayor al 100% de su capacidad, y la pila no se calienta, apenas se pone tibia como pasa con todos los cargadores. No quiere decir q sea algo bueno, la pila seguro q acorta mucho su vida útil cargándola con estos tipos de cargadores.
No, el led no se apaga nunca ya q la única función q cumple es comprobar q existe una corriente de carga circulando y esta va a estar hasta q se desconecte el cargador.


----------



## Tomasito

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero me queda una duda... El tema del sobrecalentamiento de las pilas a qué se puede deber? La coriente en ningún momento sobrepasó la décima parte de la capacidad de la pila
> 
> PD: El led no debe apagarse cuando la pila está cargada?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pienso q puede deberse todo al mismo problema, el de la tensión justa q tenés, el problema de q la corriente pase la décima parte de la capacidad no tiene nada q ver con el calentamiento, probé uno de esos cargadores "rápidos" q venden y cargué unas sony AAA de 900mAh con una corriente de 1A o sea mayor al 100% de su capacidad, y la pila no se calienta, apenas se pone tibia como pasa con todos los cargadores. No quiere decir q sea algo bueno, la pila seguro q acorta mucho su vida útil cargándola con estos tipos de cargadores.
> No, el led no se apaga nunca ya q la única función q cumple es comprobar q existe una corriente de carga circulando y esta va a estar hasta q se desconecte el cargador.
Hacer clic para expandir...



Pero si no leí mal el transistor hace que una vez que esté cargada la pila hacía que la corriente tienda a 0. Por lo que si baja la corriente debería apagarse el led, no es así?

Mirá:



			
				MultiLAN dijo:
			
		

> El transistor BC547 se encarga de llevar la corriente practicamente a 0 ( o similar, pero despreciable) cuando la carga se realizó completamente...



Entonces si la corriente de carga cae a 0 el led debería apagarse cuando las pilas se cargaron, creo   


PD: Tenemos las mismas pilas solo que las mías son de 3600mAh y las tuyas de 900mAh. Cuanto te costaron a vos? A mi 10$ cada una en Once.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro dice q reduce la corriente prácticamente a 0 o similar (osea muy pocos mA) y también menciona q el led de bajo consumo se ilumina con 2mA por lo tanto el led no va a apagarse nunca, lo he dejado hasta 24Hs conectado y jamás se apagó el led. Tendría q ponerme a medir la corriente de carga haber como varía cuando las pilas están cargadas.
Sí, las pilas son las mismas q tenés vos pero de 900mAh las compré hace bastante ya y las pagué lo mismo 10$ c/u.


----------



## Tomasito

Le saqué el regulador y sigue sin cargarme las pilas 
Ya no sé que hacer, está todo como debería estar...


Alguna ayudita? No sé que más hacer... 



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Claro dice q reduce la corriente prácticamente a 0 o similar (osea muy pocos mA) y también menciona q el led de bajo consumo se ilumina con 2mA por lo tanto el led no va a apagarse nunca, lo he dejado hasta 24Hs conectado y jamás se apagó el led. Tendría q ponerme a medir la corriente de carga haber como varía cuando las pilas están cargadas.
> Sí, las pilas son las mismas q tenés vos pero de 900mAh las compré hace bastante ya y las pagué lo mismo 10$ c/u.



La corriente que circula por el led es directamente proporcional a la que circula por la batería... Ponele que cuando por la batería circulan 300mA por el led circulan 2mA. Cuando circulan 150mA por la batería 1mA por el led, y así. Me parece bah, y por las mediciones que pude hacer es así. Además por como lo veo que está conectado mi teoría no me parece tan loca.


Salu2!


----------



## mnicolau

Armate el pcb q había hecho yo, anda de una... acá te lo dejo.

Con respecto al led, cuando pueda me pongo a medir las corrientes, pero así como está no va a apagarse nunca.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Gracias por el PCB, en serio, pero acá no tengo los elementos para poder armarlo. El cargador lo hice sobre una placa perforada para prototipos. Y sé que está bien, la revisé y no es lejos la primera que hago.

Pero no sé, algo debe estar mal... Porque las pilas simplemente duran cargadas lo que dura un pedo en una canasta. Además calientan muchísimo, y sé que no es normal TANTO calentamniento. Casi que te quema el dedo si lo apoyás sobre las pilas...

Alguien con alguna sugerencia?



Salu2!


----------



## RBX374

Como debo hacerlo para adaptarlo a una pila de 9v 150 mAh?


Tengo una tensión de entrada de 9v y 400 mAh.

Tengo que conseguir 12v y 15mAh para cargarla¿


Si es así, cómo lo hago para conseguir estos 12v?
Los mAh se pueden variar con variar solo una resistencia, verdad?


El circuito en si, sólo variará en una resistencia (R1)


Pero como consigo 12v?  

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

RBX374 dijo:
			
		

> Como debo hacerlo para adaptarlo a una pila de 9v 150 mAh?
> 
> 
> Tengo una tensión de entrada de 9v y 400 mAh.
> 
> Tengo que conseguir 12v y 15mAh para cargarla¿
> 
> 
> Si es así, cómo lo hago para conseguir estos 12v?
> Los mAh se pueden variar con variar solo una resistencia, verdad?
> 
> 
> El circuito en si, sólo variará en una resistencia (R1)
> 
> 
> Pero como consigo 12v?
> 
> Gracias



Hola RBX374, la fórmula para calcular la resistencia es:

R=1.25/Ic
Ic=10% capacidad de la pila

R=1.25/0.015
R=83.3

Asi q tu resistencia de valor comercial sería de 82 [Ohm]

Para conseguir la tensión de alimentación, comprate un transformador de 12V 300mA, no cuesta nada y ocupa poco espacio.

Saludos


----------



## RBX374

Muchas gracias tio. El problema es q esta pila es para alimentar un circuito que utiliza 9v, y tenia pensado incorporar este circuito con el otro, de manera que con el transformador de 9v pudiera alimentar el circuito, y también cargar la pila (no a la vez).


Si encuentro uno de 12v 300 mA, solo tengo que cambiar R1 por 82 Ohm?

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, sería cambiar sólo la resistencia R1 por la de 82 [Ohm].

Entiendo lo que decís, tendrías que buscar un elevador de 9V a 12V para el cargador (no tengo ninguno a mano y tampoco se que tan complejo será), o de última hacés al revés, alimentás todo con un transformador de 12V y reducís a 9V con un LM7809 para alimentar el otro circuito que tenés.
Buscá haber que es mas sencillo y barato.

Saludos


----------



## ALE777

Estimado Ahacatl:
                      Yo hace mucho que estoy en esto de la baterias NiCd y las mas modernas, NiMh, lo que decis de cargar las de NiCd es cierto, se deben cargar estas estando TOTALMENTE descargadas...y sin efecto memoria! (particularidad que presentan SOLO las baterias NICd, de "recordar" la carga del equipo que alimentaron) y como saberlo? bien, existe una manera muy sencilla de eliminar este efecto: simplemente colocar en diodo de silicio (tipo 1N4001) en modo conduccion (colocar el anodo al + de la bateria, y el catodo ("rayita blanca") al - de la bateria...dejamos que la corriente fluya, y medimos la tension: cuando ha alcanzado los 0,8V mas o menos, significa que la bateria ESTA DESCARGADA, SIN EFECTO MEMORIA. ahi ya podemos colocarla en el cargador...y listo! si queres descargar mas baterias NiCd al mismo tiempo, coloca tantos diodos en serie como baterias tengas...ejemplo: para 2 baterias, usa 2 diodos 1N4001 en serie. Asi de sencillo, ok?


----------



## PepitoTV

Tengo una duda con respecto a la alimentación.

Tengo un transformador de 220/9 que pretendo usar para alimentar el cargador, mi duda es, tengo que rectificar ese voltaje?

De antemano gracias.


----------



## eb7ctx

Hola pepito, pues claro hombre, toda batería o " pila recargable" se carga con corriente continua


----------



## Nilfred

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, me hice el cargador con R1 de 3,9Ohm para cargar dos pilas AAA de 3600mAh Sony. El problema es que no las carga... Osea, las carga pero es como si se descargaran muuuuuuuuuyyy rápido al usarlas. Y las deja MUY calientes a las pilas, esto me tiene muy preocupado. Les adjunto una foto para el que quiera ver como quedó.


El problema es que sos víctima de la falsificación, no existe una pila Sony de 3600mAh, la mas grande que pudieron hacer es de 2700mAh y vale mas de $10, cerca de $15.
¿Tenes Internet? Usalo.


----------



## aguabba

hice el cargador para cargar pilas AA de 2500 y AAA de 900 y no me funciona...
le puse una llavecita para seleccionar la resistencia de 12ohm o la de 4,7ohm... 
pero ese no es el problema porque probe a sacarla y dejar una sola resistencia y lo mismo no anda... al menos el led nunca enciende...
la unica manera de encederlo es puenteando las patas del transistor... es como si no funcionara el transistor, asi que lo cambie por otro nuevo y pasa lo mismo... 
segui tal cual las instrucciones...

que hago?

saludos y gracias!

PD: no creo que sean las pilas, funcionan en otro cargador y probe con 3 tipos de pilas distintas...
PD2: alimento el cargador con una fuente regulable y le doy voltaje segun la cantidad de pilas que cargue


----------



## pdestefa

ALE777 dijo:
			
		

> Estimado Ahacatl:
> Yo hace mucho que estoy en esto de la baterias NiCd y las mas modernas, NiMh, lo que decis de cargar las de NiCd es cierto, se deben cargar estas estando TOTALMENTE descargadas...y sin efecto memoria! (particularidad que presentan SOLO las baterias NICd, de "recordar" la carga del equipo que alimentaron) y como saberlo? bien, existe una manera muy sencilla de eliminar este efecto: simplemente colocar en diodo de silicio (tipo 1N4001) en modo conduccion (colocar el anodo al + de la bateria, y el catodo ("rayita blanca") al - de la bateria...dejamos que la corriente fluya, y medimos la tension: cuando ha alcanzado los 0,8V mas o menos, significa que la bateria ESTA DESCARGADA, SIN EFECTO MEMORIA. ahi ya podemos colocarla en el cargador...y listo! si queres descargar mas baterias NiCd al mismo tiempo, coloca tantos diodos en serie como baterias tengas...ejemplo: para 2 baterias, usa 2 diodos 1N4001 en serie. Asi de sencillo, ok?



Que tal ALE777, quería saber con ese metodo de descarga de los diodos, cuanto tiempo aproximadamente tarda en descargarse una bateria de NiCd aproximadamente de 2500mAh.
Ahora pregunto otra cosa no sera mejor una resistencia en serie de tal valor que haga circular la corriente nominal de la bateria?

Gracias!


----------



## patriceloco

Ya he hecho el circuito y al final solo le he puesto 2 packs de 4 pilas, debido al espacio dentro del aparato. Le he puesto una resistencia de 3,3 Ohm, la corriente que pasa es de 370mA. El LM317 se calienta mucho y eso que le he puesto un radiador bastante majo, le voy a poner uno mas grande por si acaso. 
Tengo varias dudas:
¿Que pasa cuando la bateria esta totalmente cargada y no desconecto el cargador?
Creo haber leido que el exceso de carga se transformadorrma en calor, ¿se calientan mucho las baterias?
¿Seria peligroso dejarlas demasiadas horas conectadas?
¿Seria malo no cargarlas del todo? es decir, cargarlas durante 4 ó 5 horas y volver a cargarlas sin que se gasten del todo.
Un saludo y gracias por el circuito, muy bueno.


----------



## Lluiset

Tengo una barrera por infrarrojos que me da una señal a una alarma, con el problema de que cuando falla la tension marca una falsa alarma. Asi que he realizado unas pequeñas modificaciones al circuito para que trabaje a 24Vcc, me cargue 2 pilas en serie de 7,2V y 250 mA (tipo petaca), en carga lenta aprovechando que las de Ni-Mh no tienen efecto memoria y que este cargador no sobrecarga, y añadiendo un rele de conmutacion para pasar de F.A. a pilas cuando falle la primera, de forma que a la barrera no le falte nunca alimentacion (de 13,8 a 24 Vcc y 7 a 27 mA). Aun no lo he podido probar, y antes de que finalice admito cualquier sugerencia para mejorarlo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## HIRHOSHY

esta muy interesante el circuito , pero les doy una alternativa ya muy conocida , y es la  de usar 12 voltios cc y un foco de 12 voltios de carro, y colocarlo en serie este detectara el nivel de consumo de voltaje y solo permitira pasar lo que la pila o bateria nesecite limitando al mismo tiempo el amperaje, donde todo seria proporcional devido al foco en serie, y al mismo tiempo protegiendo al dispositovo en carga, con este proceso tambien es algo lento pero seguro, esto si quieren inprovisar cuando se nesecite usar la bateria del carro y este uno fuera de alcance de una fuente


----------



## ElCuirio

Hola a todos! aqui les envío un cargador de baterías que usa el C.I. 555


----------



## saiwor

hola,
Tengo duda en cargar baterias como:
Li, NI, Baterias secas y Baterias acidas.

¿como lo cargo esas baterias con coriente pulsante?

Yo he hecho cargadores multiples, tienen como salida corriente pulsate, me funciono como en baterias de Ni, Baterias secas, pero no lo probe en baterias Li.

¿Y como lo cargo los baterias de Celular de nokia, con corriente pulsante?

Gracias!


----------



## Tavo

hola saiwor.

las batería de celulares son de LI-ION (iones de litio) y hacer el cargador para esas pilas no es ni parecido como cargar pilas NI-CD o NI-MH. la carga debe ser mucho mas controlada y compleja.

este es el tipo de cargador que nescesitas para pilas li-ion 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/chgliion/index.htm

date una vuelta por ese link y esta el cargador bien explicado.

suert!

Tavo10


----------



## Vlad666

Saludos, ElCuirio, descargué tu documento, pero tengo unas dudas, puse los datos de mi bateria y en cualquier caso me sale una resistencia negativa, tambien otra duda es ¿No importa los mAh de la bateria?
Gracias


----------



## ElCuirio

Hola Vlad666! Para ese cargador la carga de la batería debe ser mayor que 8.2 V que es el voltaje con que se alimenta el 555, lo puedes bajar a 5 V, pero no más. El cargador lo hice para dos baterías en serie de Plomo-ácido de 6 celdas cada una, entonces no importa los mAh.
Hasta pronto.....


----------



## yvesBsAs

Como fuente a corriente constante se puede utilizar este circuito, con los valores indicados trabaja a 100mA, en bajando el valor de R2 se sube la corriente de carga, resta muy estable y necesita 5/6 Voltios mas que la tensión de las pilas, si la tensione es mas alta no modifica el amperaje de carga, lo subí de 10 a 24 voltios y la variación  fue mínima, claro que el TR1 calienta y necesita disipador.

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=correntecostante.jpg

Para controlar la temperatura de los varios elementos se puede utilizar algo tipo esto, las sondas son comunes 1n4148 y la salida puede pilotar un relais que corte el alimentación de el regulador, de esta forma se evita de calentar las pilas:

http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=regolventole.png

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

@*yvesBsAs*: Hacé tu vida mas fácil y de paso hacé nuestra vida mas fácil también: ¡bajate el KICAD e instalalo por favor!
Acá tenes los .deb
Y para los que prefieren Oregano también hay


----------



## yvesBsAs

El Kicad ya lo tengo, armo todo y lo agrego, disculpen, no queria molestar a nadie


----------



## pablo_4

hola a todos....para los que preguntan si se puede cargar mas de una pila arriba dice que para una pila se necesita 3V+1.5V, y si deseamos cargar mas pilas, se le agrega 1.5V mas por cada pila que desiemos cargar.ej:si queremos cargar 2 pilas son:3V+1.5V+1.5V : 6V


saludos....


----------



## ElCuirio

hola a todos 

quisiera saber si me pueden colaborar para construir un cargador de pila programable por corriente y con 

desconexion automatica....para pilas de 1,2 recargables que me dan 900mA como tiene que ser todo hardware 

entiendo por programable un potenciometro que me regule la corriente que llega a la carga, se que la desconexion se daria 

cuando la pila se cargue y se que para hacerlo deberia hacerlo con un rele pero no se como implementarlo si me pueden 

Hola te adjunto un cargador que estoy probando en el simulador esperando que te ayude.
saludos cordiales
Cuirio


----------



## Visual_Corp

Saludos; ayer me compré un pila de NiMh de 9 voltios( recargable ) y de 250 mAh.

Voy a hacer el cargador, pero tengo algunas dudas:

1) Calculando; la R1 me sale 50 ohmios, cual sería su valor comercial?

2) Cual sería el voltaje en K1; o sea en el ingreso del conector.

3) Las R1 y R2; son de 1/2 watio, verdad?

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## pablo_4

hola

la salida de los cargadores de pila es de 5 a 6 volt por lo general, por lo que no creo que puedas carga una pila de 9Volt, simpre para cargar alguna pila o bateria o lo que sea se necesita un poco mas.bueno en cuanto  a tu preguntas:la R1 mas cercana en valor comercial es de 47ohm y las de 1/4 a mi funcionan bien pero para una pila AAA.

saludos..


----------



## Visual_Corp

pablo_4 dijo:


> hola
> 
> la salida de los cargadores de pila es de 5 a 6 volt por lo general, por lo que no creo que puedas carga una pila de 9Volt, simpre para cargar alguna pila o bateria o lo que sea se necesita un poco mas.bueno en cuanto  a tu preguntas:la R1 mas cercana en valor comercial es de 47ohm y las de 1/4 a mi funcionan bien pero para una pila AAA.
> 
> saludos..



Gracias; amigo pablo_4, por contestar.

El cargador que deseo hacer es este:







Y esta es su explicación:

Cargador de pila con diodo indicador

Acá tenemos un cargador de pilas que es fácil de construir y puede ser útil para
cargar prácticamente todas las pilas más comúnmente utilizadas de NiCd y NiMH. El
único pequeño inconveniente, si es que se puede llamar inconveniente, es que no es un
cargador rápido, porque trabaja con la corriente de carga estándar de una décima parte
de la capacidad de la batería en combinación con un tiempo de carga de 10 a 14 horas.
Con la ventaja de que las baterías recargables de hidruro de metal níquel tienen
mayor capacidad, no siendo necesario preocuparnos por el efecto memoria. Esto
significa que para una carga completa se utilizará una corriente de carga a cualquier
tiempo, y si esto se hace utilizando la mencionada corriente de una décima parte de la
capacidad de la batería, el tiempo de carga no es crítico. En otras palabras, se garantiza
que la batería se cargará completamente después de estar de 10 o 14 horas, sin que
exista peligro de sobrecarga, por lo que no importa si, por descuido, dejamos la carga
durante 20 horas. Si estamos seguros de que la batería está sólo a media carga, podemos
restablecer su capacidad completamente cargándola alrededor de 6 o 7 horas.
Normalmente las pilas tipo AA tienen una capacidad de 1500 a 1800 mAh
(miliamperios-hora), por lo que la corriente de carga debe ser de 150 a 180 mA. Si
queremos cargar varias pilas al mismo tiempo, simplemente las conectaremos en serie,
porque la misma corriente de carga circulará a través de todas las pilas, lo que hará que
se carguen de forma simultánea.
La cuestión ahora es como obtener una corriente de 180 mA. La solución más
elegante y precisa es usar una fuente de corriente. Aquí hemos usado un regulador de
tensión tipo LM317 como regulador de corriente. Este archiconocido regulador de tres
terminales LM317 está diseñado para ajustar su resistencia interna entre los terminales
IN y OUT para mantener una tensión constante de 1,25V entre los terminales OUT y
ADJ. Sí elegimos un valor de:

1.25   = 6.94           Esto es una división
0.180

,ohmios para R1, circulará exactamente una corriente de 180 mA. En la práctica no
podemos comprar una resistencia con este valor por lo que elegiremos un valor de 6,8
ohmios, que sí está disponible. Por conveniencia, se ha añadido un indicador a LED al
cargador. Este LED se ilumina sólo cuando la corriente de carga está circulando, por lo
que lo podemos usar para verificar que las baterías están haciendo un buen contacto.
Para conseguir que circule una corriente de 180 mA necesitaremos una cierta
tensión. La máxima tensión en una pila durante la carga es de 1,5V y la fuente de
corriente necesita unos 3V. Si sólo cargamos una pila, una tensión de alimentación de
4,5 V puede ser adecuada. Si cargamos varias pilas en serie, necesitaremos 1,5 V por el
número de pilas, mas 3 V. Para cuatro pilas esto significa una tensión de alimentación
de 9V. Si esta tensión de alimentación es demasiado baja, la corriente de carga será
demasiado baja. Una tensión de alimentación grande no será mucho problema porque el
circuito asegura que la carga no excede de 180 mA.
La tensión requerida se puede obtener de forma conveniente desde un adaptador
de red no estabilizado (o "eliminador de batería") de unos 300 mA, ya que necesitamos
180 mA. Normalmente es posible seleccionar varias tensiones diferentes con un mismo
adaptador por lo que recomendamos elegir la tensión más baja para la cual el LED
indicador de la fuente de corriente se ilumine bien.
Deberíamos mencionar un par de puntos prácticos. Primero, podemos usar
cualquier color de LED, pero lo que sí debe ser es de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo),
porque dicho LED se ilumina con una corriente de 2 mA, que es la que se utiliza aquí.
Cuando cargamos varias pilas en serie, las pilas se deben colocar de forma natural en el
soporte de pilas . Aunque esto no es importante para este cargador, deberíamos apuntar
que la mayoría de los soportes de pilas no son de muy buena calidad. Los puntos de
conexión a veces tienen una resistencia de al menos 1 ohmio, lo cual da lugar a unas
pérdidas considerables (para una pila cargada a 1 A proporcionará una tensión de sólo
0,2V...).
Por último, notar que el LM317T (la 'T' se refiere al tipo de encapsulado) se
debe fijar con un disipador. Aunque no hay peligro de que se destruya por
sobrecalentamiento, no es conveniente tocarlo con los dedos porque estará caliente y
nos podremos quemar. Un disipador de tipo SK104 (de unos 10K/W) será adecuado
aquí.
LISTA DE MATERIALES
R1 = 6,8 ohm
R2 = 180 ohm
C1 = 10 μF 25 V electrolítico
T1 = BC547B
IC1 = LM317T
D1 = Diodo led de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo)
K1 = Conector de alimentación hembra (según adaptador de red empleado)
BT1 = Soporte de pilas adecuado

Espero me ayudes.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola gente del foro, vengo al post porque lo encuentro interezante y porque estoy formando un grupo de robótica...los robots que estamos fabricando utilizan 2 baterias 6V 4Ah en serie, logrando así 12V 4Ah y esto conlleva la necesidad de recargar las baterias a 12V y con una corriente de 500mAh aproximadamente, y con corte automático si es posible...

buscando y buscando encontré un circuito que posteo a continuacion para que alguien que entienda un poco de esto o ya haya realizado este circuito me indique si funciona correctamente...

saludos y gracias>:


----------



## Nilfred

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 2 baterías 6V 4Ah en serie, logrando así 12V 4Ah y esto conlleva la necesidad de recargar las baterías a 12V y con una corriente de 500mAh aproximadamente, y con corte automático si es posible...
> 
> buscando y buscando encontré un circuito que posteo a continuación para que alguien que entienda un poco de esto o ya haya realizado este circuito me indique si funciona correctamente...


fftopic: Estas hablando de baterías de de plomo ácido si no me equivoco.
El circuito no sirve porque el 337 inhibe al 558 a dispararse y la referencia la toman del mismo nodo. Faltaría una resistencia para separar las referencias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

las baterias que tengo son esas de gel, negras, con solo 2 bornes firmes, planos, selladas por completo.

esas baterias pequeñas que se utilizan en alarmas, robotica, radiocontrol, etc.

saludos.


----------



## Christian B

Yo lo hice y funciona bien pero:
-No lo podés usar con pilas recargables porque la batería va conectada directamente a la fuente de alimentación.
-El diodo zener lo tenés que elegir bien ( empezá probando con uno de 12V)
-El relé tiene que ser de 12v.
-La batería no puede estar completamente descargada ( porque es la que inicialmente energiza el relé y la alimentación)
-El circuito está pensado para mantener una bateria cargada y no tanto como un cargador en sí ( ejemplo luces de emergencia)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

He estado viendo el circuito e hice el siguiente análisis. 


Vout = 1.25V --- (dato obtenido de la hoja de datos del LM317)

Vin – Vout >= 3V --- (dato obtenido de la hoja de datos del LM317)

Vin > = 3V + Vout 

Vin >= 3V + 1.25V >= 4.25V 

Tomamos

Vin = 4.5V, 

Vbt= Voltaje de la batería o pila

N = Cantidad de baterías o pilas en serie

Vcc = N*Vbt + Vin----------(Ver figura).


Vcc = N*Vbt + 4.5V


El máximo voltaje en una pila durante la carga es de 1.5V 
4.5V para la fuente de corriente. 
Si N=1, sólo cargamos una pila, un voltaje de alimentación: Vcc=1*1.5V+4.5V, es decir 6V puede ser adecuado. 
Si cargamos varias pilas en serie, necesitaremos 

Vcc = N*1.5V + 4.5V

Para cuatro pilas 
Vcc = 4*1.5V + 4.5V = 10.5V, o un voltaje de alimentación de 12V. 



Chao.
elaficionado.

Icarga = corriente de carga de la batería.

R1 = 1.25V / Icarga

Nota: Si alguien me dice donde me equivoco, se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Nepper

Primero que todo... Leí todo el hilo... Muy buen aporte , la verdad que explica muy bien el sistema de carga de pilas XD

Mi pregunta es respecto al diseño fijo....
O sea, si bien lo podemos diseñar para 1, 2, 5, 8 pilas, ¿Es posible diseñarlo para 2 pilas y cargar solo 1?
Muchas veces, se da que mi camarita utiliza 2 pilas, y mi cargador tiene 4 slots de carga... puedo dejar recargando 2, y usar otras 2, y viceversa... el cargador siempre me recargará las pilas, no importa si pongo 1, 3 o 4, pero veo que en este diseño hacer eso es imposible...
Se cargan las 2 juntas o nada...

Yo supuse, que para salvar esta situación, convendría, en vez de poner las pilas en serie, habría que ponerlas en paralelo.

Se puede ver en el Circuito 1 (Circuito 1), el diseño inicial y propuesto, vamos a obviar el resto del circuiterio... mostrando los valores necesarios y como fueron calculados... siguiendo el criterio de carga en el Post #1, lo rediseñé en paralelo (Circuito 2) obteniendo nuevos valores, la contra fue que hubo que aumentarle la corriente, y a su vez se nos permite bajar la tensión....
Suponiendo que saco 2 pilas (Circuito 3) las dos que quedan tendrán una corriente aplicada de 300 mA.... esto... emmm.... supongo que es malo.... ¿están de acuerdo?


Lo mejor supongo es ponerle una resistencia en paralelo y un swich mecánico, cosa de que cuando quito la pila, se activa la resistencia consumiendo la corriente deseada, manteniendo constantes todas las corrientes...

En fin, mi verdadero objetivo en postular esto es ver si el tema de ubicarlas en paralelo también es viable, o realmente no sirve por algún motivo que desconsco... 

Espero su respuesta!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El circuito se basa en una fuente de corriemte constante (es decir la corriente de carga nunca cambia.), que es solo para pilas en serie.
Para el caso de pilas en paralelo necesitarías un circuito de corriente constante para cada pila.

Algo parecido a lo mostrado en el gráfico.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nepper

Disculpame, pero aún no soy muy amigo de los transistores (AÚN)...
O sea, lo que aría el transistor es limitar la corriente hast un tope... ¿sería un Zener de corriente?

Quiero estar bien seguro.... nada mas... 

Entonces, si yo saco 2 de las 4 pilas, ¿el transistor se aseguraría que no pasen mas de 150 mA por las 2 que quedan?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Los transistores están configurados o polarizados para trabaja como una fuente de corriente constante, es decir, por cada transistor fluyen una corriente que no varía.

Los zéners se emplean como voltaje de referencia o reguladores de voltaje de poca corriente de carga.

Por ejemplo, si por cada transistor pasa una corriente de 20mA, si conecto 4 pilas, cada pila se carga a 20mA.
Si conectas una batería, por esa batería solo pasará 20mA.

El gráfico es solo una idea, de como puede ser un cargador de pilas que puede cargar las pilas de manera múltiple o individual.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ciri

Están buenas esas idea... yo hace tiempo que estoy usando este diseño para cargar baterías de 3,6v de los teléfonos inalámbricos y funciona bastante bien salvo por el led indicador, que no corta, pero ese tema por el momento no me preocupa mucho...

Lo que tengo pensado es.. este es un cargador lento.. y se calcula la corriente para unas 10hs.. que pasa si al valor de la resistencia que obtengo lo modifico para que entregue más corriente? no va a cargar más rápido??


----------



## Tavo

ciri dijo:


> Están buenas esas idea... yo hace tiempo que estoy usando este diseño para cargar baterías de 3,6v de los teléfonos inalámbricos y funciona bastante bien salvo por el led indicador, que no corta, pero ese tema por el momento no me preocupa mucho...
> 
> Lo que tengo pensado es.. este es un cargador lento.. y se calcula la corriente para unas 10hs.. que pasa si al valor de la resistencia que obtengo lo modifico para que entregue más corriente? no va a cargar más rápido??



buenas,

es muy probable que si cargas las baterías con mas *del 10% que se aconseja* las dañes o en peor caso que exploten. Yo no me arriesgaría.
Lo que no sé es como funcionan los cargadores comerciales de pilas. Yo creo que éstos tampoco superan la corriente de carga, sino que en vez de ser corriente directa y contínua, es pulsante. O sea, hay un cierto dispositivo (bien podría ser un 555) que genera una frecuencia determinada y esa señal luego es amplificada por un transistor, en cuyo colector se conecta una corriente directa como sería la salida de este circuito; en su base obviamente la salida de el 555, y en su emisor la pila o batería.

Por deducción sería algo así el funcionamiento.

saludos!
PD: Son bienvenidas las correcciones, ya que no creo estar seguro si se inyecta una corriente pulsante las pilas cargan más rápido, pero creo que debería ser así.-


----------



## lorollo

una pregunta es para dos pilas tal y como dijiste? de ser asi pues gracias jejejee ahhh por cierto en la polarizacin de base del transistor de salida del regulador me parece que se excita con corriente positiva por a poko regresa de la pila de su polo negativo una poca la cual se filtra atraves del regulador haciendo que este se active???? bueno espero me respondas pronto chao chao


----------



## ALE777

pdestefa dijo:


> Que tal ALE777, quería saber con ese metodo de descarga de los diodos, cuanto tiempo aproximadamente tarda en descargarse una bateria de NiCd aproximadamente de 2500mAh.
> Ahora pregunto otra cosa no sera mejor una resistencia en serie de tal valor que haga circular la corriente nominal de la bateria?
> 
> Gracias!


Estimado amigo: se usan DIODOS de SILICIO (1N4001 o similar) en lugar de resistencias, porque al descargarse la pila, la minima tension a la que llega a descargarse la pila es la caida de tension del diodo, que son unos 0,8 V. cuando llega a ese valor, el diodo impide que la pila siga descargandose, porque sino se corre el riesgo de destruirla...con una resistencia, la pila se descargaria hasta casi CERO, lo que la destruiria. para realizar la descarga, debes tener en cuenta que se uas un diodo por cada pila, conectando todo EN SERIE...asi, si quieres descargar dos pilas, las conectas en serie con DOS diodos...
                                       espero haberte sido util...


----------



## NEFTALI

hola,hice el circuito carga las baterias bien pero el led nunca se apaga tenga la pila o no la tenga ya que el led esta siempre alimentado por el transformador


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El LEDs nunca se apaga, él sólo te indica que hay corriente de carga.
El tiempo de carga es de 12 a 14H que tú debes controlar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tavo

> El tiempo de carga es de 12 a 14H *que tú debes controlar*.



pero se supone que el transistor BC547 detecta cuando la pila terminó de cargar y *automaticamente* baja la corriente que le entrega a la pila a un termino nulo o despreciable...

Cita del autor:


MultiLAN dijo:


> El transistor BC547 se encarga de llevar la corriente practicamente a 0 ( o similar, pero despreciable) cuando la carga se realizó completamente...



no me queda muy claro.
saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



MultiLAN dijo:


> El único pequeño inconveniente, si es que se puede llamar inconveniente, es que no es un cargador rápido, porque trabaja con la corriente de carga estándar de una décima parte de la capacidad de la batería en combinación con un tiempo de carga de 10 a 14 horas.


 
Esto es lo que dice el tema original o inicial.

Creo que esto aclarará tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tavo

ah.

cuando dijiste controlar, lo mas lógico que se me ocurrió es que te referías a controlar el tiempo de carga, que es distinto que "elegir" o "suministrar" el tiempo.
De todos modos yo lo tengo andando a este cargador desde hace mas de un año y sigue. Cargo una pila AAA para un mp3. hice mi propia PCB y todo, pero siempre me quedé con ganas de "actualizarlo" un poco y hacerlo más automático todavía; algo así como un dispositivo que mida la tensión activa de la pila y cuando llegue a 1,55 volt, corte automáticamente la corriente de carga mediante algún dispositivo como un _relay_ (o _relé_, como quieras llamarlo)

pero no daba... (ni las ganas ni la motivación /que es lo mismo/ ) jaja es un circuito demasiado simple para implementarle cosas raras y complicadas.. jej
saludos, y gracias por responder.

Tavo10


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Controlar el tiempo se puede hacer con un temporizador de 12H ó 14H, que abre un relay que desconecta el adaptador AC/DC del voltaje de la línea electrica.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tavo

muy buena idea elaficionado!

saludos!


----------



## Trhalkan

Una consulta, hoy fui a comprar los componentes, pero lo unico que no pude encontrar fue el condensador de 10 µF 25 V electrolítico (esta un poco complicado con lo del terremoto por aqui), entonces me preguntaba que es lo que hace y si se puede remplazar por otro valor. 
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes poner de mayor valor 22uF, 33uF, hasta 100uF/ 25V

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Trhalkan

Entendido, muchas gracias!


----------



## ALE777

pdestefa dijo:


> que tal ale777, quería saber con ese metodo de descarga de los diodos, cuanto tiempo aproximadamente tarda en descargarse una bateria de nicd aproximadamente de 2500mah.
> ahora pregunto otra cosa no sera mejor una resistencia en serie de tal valor que haga circular la corriente nominal de la bateria?
> 
> gracias!


estimado pdestefa:
                     en realidad, el tiempo esta determinado por la cantidad de carga que queda en la bateria nicd a descargar, lo logico es que la descargues cuando ya te de signos de que esta agotada; segun para que la uses, si, por ejemplo, es una linterna, veras que el brillo subitamente baja, si apagas la linterna, la dejas descansar un tiempo, y la vuelves a prender, volvera a tener el brillo original, pero cada vez por menos tiempo, eso es un indicio de que necesita recarga. ¿y porque tomarse la tarea de descargarla? por el llamado efecto "memoria": este efecto, es caracteristico de las baterias de nicd (las de nimh no lo poseen), y es un fenómeno que reduce la capacidad de las baterias. con cargas incompletas. se produce cuando se carga una batería *sin haber  sido descargada del todo*: se crean unos cristales en el interior de  estas baterías, a causa de una reacción química al calentarse la  batería, bien por uso o por las malas cargas. entonces, si no descargas _totalmente_ tu bateria, a la siguiente carga, su capacidad se habra reducido: en tu caso, en vez de 2500mah, obtendras algo menos... 
ahora bien, me preguntas "¿no sera mejor una resistencia en serie de tal valor que haga circular la  corriente nominal de la bateria?"
hay otro peligro en la tarea de descargar (acondicionar) las baterias de nicd para su recarga: no se deben descargar hasta cero voltios.
si mides una bateria de nicd descargada, veras que no marca 1.25v: marca un valor por debajo de 1v...si le colocas una resistencia, como sugieres, corres el peligro que la corriente siga drenando entre un polo y otro, hasta casi tocar los cero voltios, inutilizando la bateria...
por esa razon, es que se usan diodos de silicio: los diodos tienen una caida de tension de unos 0,7v, que es el valor ideal para que se elimine el "efecto memoria" en la bateria de nicd; por eso, el diodo impide que la bateria se descargue por debajo de los 0.7v, protegiendola.
atencion: se deben colocar tantos diodos como baterias en serie se desean descargar: asi, si queremos descargar 2 baterias de nicd, dberemos colocar 2 diodos en serie con estas, en la posicion directa (o sea, en la posicion de conduccion del diodo, positivo del diodo con positivo de la bateria, y la "rayita" del diodo, con el negativo de la bateria). los diodos que se usan son, generalmente, los de la serie 1n4xxx (1n4001, 1n4002...1n4007).
espero les haya servido este aporte...saludos!!!


----------



## pablo_4

> mario050507 = ok la r1 quedaria en 250 ohmios, y la r2 la dejo igual en 180ohmios no?


La verdad no se como llegaste al valor de la R1 pero segun mis calculos debe ser de 5ohm (valor comercial 4.7ohm).La R2 180 ohm


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

4.7 ohm 1W ó 5.1 ohm 1W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055

MultiLAN dijo:


> A
> 
> Normalmente las pilas tipo AA tienen una capacidad de 1500 a 1800 mAh (miliamperios-hora), por lo que la corriente de carga debe ser de 150 a 180 mA. Si queremos cargar varias pilas al mismo tiempo, simplemente las conectaremos en serie, porque la misma corriente de carga circulará a través de todas las pilas, lo que hará que se carguen de forma simultánea.
> 
> La cuestión ahora es como obtener una corriente de 180 mA. La solución más elegante y precisa es usar una fuente de corriente. Aquí hemos usado un regulador de tensión tipo LM317 como regulador de corriente. Este archiconocido regulador de tres terminales LM317 está diseñado para ajustar su resistencia interna entre los terminales IN y OUT para mantener una tensión constante de 1,25V entre los terminales OUT y ADJ. Sí elegimos un valor de (1,25 / 0,180) = 6,94 ohmios para R1


Y digo yo ..................
Y porque no calcular la R=1 para una intensidad de unos 500mAh por ejemplo, de tal manera que se pueda hacer una carga mas rápida........
Yo tengo una batería de 7.2v. (compuesta de 6 pilas de 1,2V /1200mAh) Calcule la R1 para unos 500mA aprox. La conecte a una buena F.A. y medí la intensidad que pasaba por la Bat. dando 512mA.
Mi pregunta es: _¿Esto se puede hacer?_ todavía no me he atrevido a meterle 2h de carga, pero a 500mAh y 2h yo creo que tendría suficiente.
Por favor si alguien cree que esto no se puede hacer con este circuito, que me lo discuta.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí se puedes hacer, no hay ningún problema, sólo que la batería acorta su tiempo de vida útil. Es decir, la batería durará menos tiempo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Es importante tener encuenta la temperatura de la batería, ya que si es muy alta, la batería lo a resentir.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Hola , el otro dia me dio por cargar una vieja vateria de 6v/ 1200mh
La idea era cargarla mas rapidamente y para ello calcule la R1 para una intensidad de carga de 500mA:

R=1.25/0.500: 2.5 Ohmios ( le coloque dos R de 1.2 = 2.4 Ohmios en total.)

Luego comprobé que la carga era correcta, ...dando una medida de 0.576A
Es decir que el invento funcionaba, pero el led no enciende,
Alguien podria ayudarme a averiguar ¿porque no enciende?
Ya que cargar .......carga bien, la cosa es que si le bajo la intensidad de carga si enciende
¿ Podría estar el problema en la R2? 
Gracias.


----------



## Trev

Hola quisiera saber si este cargador sirve para pilas AAA corrientes de CZn (carbon-zinc) y alkalinas 
tengo energizer que son alcalinas de 1200 mAh y duracell q*UE* son de carbon-zinc 540mAh, el cargador funciona poniendo una duracell y una energizer con 30 Ohm andubo bien,cargue estas pilas durante 2 horas las cargue ese tiempo porque habia probado con una pila de marca DYNORA formato R03 y revento, lo que quiero saber es si realmente no hay q*UE* recargar estas pilas como dicen en las mismas y si si se puede es mejor cargarlas menos tiempo..yo 
probe con una pila con led y despues de recargarlas durante 2 horas el led encendido dura 1 hora mas o menos, es decir no me atrevo irme a dormir y dejarlas cargando por miedo a que revienten


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Es un cargador de pilas recargables, no de pilas normales (no recargables o de un solo uso).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hmcl

hola soy nuevo en esto.... quisiera saber si quiero cargar una batería de 9v que cambios debo hacerle al circuito. Y Cual es la alimentación de este circuito.Espero tu respuesta gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Espero que esto te ayude_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228354/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## epilef010

MultiLAN dijo:


> Gastate en leer un poco, ahi explica claramente q es necesario un transformador.



De hecho  nunca mencionas nada sobre algún trafo...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No utiliza transformador, se usa un adaptador AC/DC, y el voltaje de salida del adaptador depende de la cantidad de pilas que se van a cargar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## abndol

Que tal, he leído todo; pero me quedan unas dudas: puedo usar 12V - 1A para cargar 2 baterías de 2500  mA?, ya que con esto *Vcc = N*1.5V + 4.5V* me da un total de 7.5V...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

7.5V es el voltaje mínimo para que funcione el cargador.
Puedes usar los 12V, pero debes de tener en cuenta que el regulador va a necesitar de un disipador de calor.
Para baterías o pilas de 2500mA, debes cambia el valor de R1 (para que la corriente de carga sea del 10%, es decir, 250mA ó 0.25A).

R1=1.25V / 0.25A = 5  ohmios, puedes usar 5.1 ohm ó 4.7 ohm 1W


Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## abndol

Gracias por la respuesta, ahora otra duda, R2  también debe ser de 1W? o le puedo poner de 1/2W.
Espero no ser muy fastidioso...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

R2 es de 1/2W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred

Lo calculas con los datos que tenes:
[LATEX]P[W] = {U[V]^2\over{R[\Omega]}}[/LATEX]
o
[LATEX]P[W] = {I[A]^2{R[\Omega]}}[/LATEX]


----------



## lodec

MultiLAN dijo:


> Sisis, es exactamente igual... simplemente cambias el portapilas y tenes que calcular bien cuandos mah necesitas para cargar tus pilas



hola soy nuevo en foros y dime como sabes que esa r1 te proporcionara 0.180ma


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

R1=1.25v / Icarga
Icarga= corriente de carga.

Ver el archivo adjunto 26533
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Aquí hay algo que tal vez te puede interesar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228354/


----------



## irega

Hola a todos, me estoy haciendo el cargador que proponeis pero me surje un problema, que no encuentro el led de alta eficiencia o bajo consumo. Hay algún problema con colocar un led normal, convendría modificar el valor de la resistencia de emisor para darle mayor luminosidad al led o no convendría modificarla?.  Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LED sólo nos indica que el cargador está funcionado, puedes usar cualquier LED y de cualquier color. Pero puedes cambiar R2 para que el LED brille más.
R2= 0.65V / Iled  (Iled=20mA ó 0.02A típico)


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## enrique courtade

Hola a todos, he realizado un par de modificaciones para que el circuito se desconecte solo una vez que la pila (o batería de 9v en mi caso) se encuentre cargada.
Adjunto una foto del esquemático y la simulación del microcap.

-En la simulación se puede ver que cuando cuando v2 (simula la batería) es menor que 9v el relé se encuantra encendido y circula corriente.
-Cuando v2 supera los 9v el relé se abre y ya no circula corriente.

Dudas:

1) A qué tensión se considera cargada la batería?

Aclaraciones:

1)Es mi primer diseño y estoy seguro que va a tener varios errores y les agradecería mucho cualquier corrección o sugerencia que mejore el circuito.
2) He omitido la parte del led indicador de carga pero se la puede volver a colocar


----------



## enrique courtade

Hola a todos, viendo la tremenda inquietud que despertó mi circuito les envío un par de pdfs donde explican que mi circuito está...mal.

Dice más que todo dos cosas:

1)Los cargadores de carga lenta no requieren detector de fin de carga

2) Un detector de fin de carga monitorea la temperatura de la batería o bien la pendiente de la curva tensión vs tiempo y no la tensión en sí misma como lo hacía mi circuito

En fin, les recomiendo leer los archivos porque están muy muy buenos y aclaran muchas dudas y mitos

Saludos


----------



## jlgg2010

Una pregunta, si el adaptador AC/DC solo tuviera los diodos rectificadores, se podria usar este para usarlo con el cargador en discusion??? (tengo un adaptador que no tiene capacitor de filtro)


----------



## lolo2n3055

No te lo aconsejaria, ya que el LM317 no trabajaria correctamente.
¿Pero que trabajo te cuesta colocarle un condensador de 470µF a donde se conecta el adaptador?


----------



## jlgg2010

Si se la puedo poner, solo era que no queria modificar esa fuente de poder


----------



## lolo2n3055

Pues lo dicho yo que tu no lo haría, ya que a cualquier regulador de tensión se le es necesario que la tensión este algo filtrada.
SOLUCION, colocale un condensador de 470µF donde conectas la alimentación.


----------



## hericlark

hola amigos tengo un transformador que saque de unas bocinas de computadora es de 12V y entrega 0.2 amperes entonces puedo usar este para cargar 4 baterias de 2000 mah. como me entrega exactamente lo que necesito no necesitaria ponerle resistencia R1 cierto o si la necesita.

ademas, le puedo poner los 12 voltios directos o que hago.

otra cosa muy importante que me urge que me quiten esa duda, como hago el puente de diodos para rectificar el transformador ya que e encontrado dos imagenes diferentes para ellos y son estas

si se fijan los dos puentes de diodos son diferentes entonces cual es el indicado para no venir quemando algo en el circuito


----------



## KarlosDC23

Hola hericlark

Por lo que veo nadie contesto a tu pregunta (y ya es algo tarde creo)
pero por si las dudas, el puente rectificador es el mismo en tanto a su conexion
de entrada y salida. En las imagenes que colocaste, simplemente se cambio la
inclinacion del simbolo, pero las conexiones son las mismas. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## nicolas

holaaa les dejo el mio terminado... todavia no lo pruebo... el pcb lo diseñe en eagle y es para cargar una bateria de 9V 120mAh y ademas tiene una salida fija de 9V

espero les guste...


----------



## KarlosDC23

Hola nicolas

Me gusto mucho tu diseño, es en base al circuito
de este tema cierto? MMmm, tambien veo que en vez de un adaptador,
colocaste otro LM317. Si ese es el caso, debes colocar un trafo aparte.

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Está bonito circuito, pero (siempre hay un pero), me parece que no hay espacio para el disipador de calor para el regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicolas

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Hola nicolas
> 
> Me gusto mucho tu diseño, es en base al circuito
> de este tema cierto? MMmm, tambien veo que en vez de un adaptador,
> colocaste otro LM317. Si ese es el caso, debes colocar un trafo aparte.
> 
> saludos!



si esta en base de este circuito solo que de la parte rectificada tomo la señal y la mande a un regulador lm7809 porque el ampli lo puedo alimentar por pilas o por 9VCC entonces saque eso..

elaficionado la razon por la que no le puse disipador es porque la corriente es muy baja (12mA) y ademas no calienta para nada... 

el circuito anda de maravillas si alguien quiere despues les paso el pcb en eagle...


----------



## KarlosDC23

nicolas dijo:


> si esta en base de este circuito solo que de la parte rectificada tomo la señal y la mande a un regulador lm7809 porque el ampli lo puedo alimentar por pilas o por 9VCC entonces saque eso..
> 
> elaficionado la razon por la que no le puse disipador es porque la corriente es muy baja (12mA) y ademas no calienta para nada...
> 
> el circuito anda de maravillas si alguien quiere despues les paso el pcb en eagle...




MMmm, entonces el circuito lo alimentas con 9V? 
interesante,,, mmm
y cuantas pilas utilizas? 2 en serie?

saludos!!!


----------



## nicolas

para el mini amplificador utilizo una bateria recargable de 9V... este circuito (el cargador) lo tengo con un trafo de 12AC/300mA y anda de maravillas...


----------



## KarlosDC23

Gracias por el dato!
muchas gracias de compartir tu experiencia compañero 

saludos!!!


----------



## MrRaso

Buenas estoy interesado en hacer un cargador para 4 pilas AAA de 800mAh y este post lo veo muy útil pero tengo el inconveniente que debo cargar las pilas más rápido y no puedo estar 10 a 14 horas de espera mientras carga. Mi problema es que no sé como debo calcular que intensidad de carga debo aplicarle para una carga rápida (sé que con una carga rápida, utilizando una intensidad más alta se reduce la vida de la pila) en unas pocas horas. 
¿Hay alguna forma de calcular la intensidad de carga en función de las horas en carga, es decir, existe alguna forma de calcular: para cargarla en X horas resulta que hay que aplicar dicha intensidad?
Otra duda es: ¿puedo alimentar el circuito con 12vcc directos? tengo una batería que entrega 12v 26Ah.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sólo debes calcular R1 para la corriente que quieres usar. R1=1.25 / Icarg.
Para calcular esta corriente sólo debes hacer una simple regla de 3 simple.

10%Ibat -----10horas
xIbat ----- N horas.

Ibat=corriente máxima de carga de la batería.
N= número de horas deseado.
x=porcentaje de la corriente de carga para N horas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrRaso

Gracias por la aclaración, voy a dejar los cálculos que realicé para ver si son correctos:

Para cargarla en 6h:
10% Ibat --- 10 h
 "x"% Ibat --- 6 h        

haciendo una regla de 3 inversa ya que a mas Icarga es menor el tiempo de carga:
                 10 x 10
x=------------------ = 16,66
                           6

Ahora, cálculo cuál es el 16,66% de la Ibat.Da como resultado: 133,28 mAh

Entonces, R1= 1,25/0,133 = 9 ohmios (aproximadamente) que en valor comercial(si no me equivoco) es 9,1 ohmios lo más próximo.

¿Son correctos mis cálculos? Por favor si me equivoco en algo corregidmelo.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo a todos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


Un análisis más sencillo.
Si cargas en 1H la corriente es el 100% 
si cargas en 2H la corriente es el 50%
Si cargas en 4H la corriente es el 25%
En otras palabras divide al carga máxima entre el número de horas y obtienes la corriente de carga.
Sí la carga máxima es =800mAh

Icarg= 800mAh / 6H = 133.33mA


Como ves es más simple.

9.1 ohmios 1/2 W ó 0.5W está bien.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrRaso

Muchas gracias!! en cuanto lo termine os mostraré como me ha quedado. Tengo una pequeña instalación solar y poco a poco voy agregandole pequeños gadgets para ahorrar energía y utilizar las renovables jeje


----------



## KarlosDC23

JEJE espero que te resulte 
Yo cuando termine de estudiar hare un proyecto parecido.

saludos!!!


----------



## chechosbajon

Hola a todos. el post esta muy completo con toda la informacion necesaria para realizar un cargador mediante un LM317. yo quiero realizar este proyecto de cargar 4 pilas AAA de 1.2 Ni-MH@800 mA mediante un circuito que encontre en esta pagina. como se podria modificar para las 4 pilas. 

http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/usb_charger.html

Acotacion:
Ya modifique el circuito para cargar las baterias en paralelo, pero no logro obtener los 4.8 Volt a la salida alguien me podria dar una pista.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa una fuente de 9V, haz los cálculos de las nuevas resistencias y debe funcionar.
La pilas deben estar en serie y no en paralelo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## reyvilla

hola estuve viendo el tema y me llamo mucho la atencion ya que tengo un cargador que compre hace como dos años y me entro la curiosidad y lo desarme para ver que tanto tenia y si realmente valia lo que me costo un monto de plata...y para mi sorpresa el circuito es increiblemente grande para la funcion del aparato y alli me di cuenta de que si valio cada centavo pagado les dejo las fotos a ver si un dia nos ponemos y llegamos a ese nivel...jajaja...saludoss


----------



## chechosbajon

Gracias por la rapida respuesta aficionado. Pero el problema que se me presenta es que el cargador sera alimentado ditectamente mediante el puerto USB del netbook. Por lo tanto queria saber si me podrias ayudar en la modificacion del circuito para alimentar las 4 pilas y a su vez obtener los 4.8 vol en serie


----------



## reyvilla

es un cargador de pilas AAA y AA, creo que se pasaron en el diseño pero esta muy bueno carga en 15 minutos las pilas y cuando colocas las pilas detecta si son o no compatibles y si no lo son el led parpadea, y cuando empieza a cargar las pilas el fan "ventilador" suena bastante pareciera que fuese a despegar de la mesa...jajajaja


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Necesitas un circuito como este o algo parecido http://www.circuit-projects.com/con...to-12v-dc-dc-step-up-converter-by-lt1618.html

También puedes hacer dos cargadores y así puedes cargar 4 pilas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DavidMJ

yo hice este cargador de pilas y funciona bien solo que tarda unas cuantas horas en cargar las pilas, y el LED no se apaga cuando estan cargadas, tambien decian por el foro que el LM317 se calentaba mucho asi que le puse una placa de refrigeracion pero mi sorpresa fue que dicho integrado ni siquiera se pone templado, siempre esta frio! por cierto yo conecte 4 pilas de los mismos mA y de nimh y me las cargo igual, solo que como dice en el manual le meti 9V de alimentacion al circuito (3v + 6 de las pilas) hasta ahora cargo la pilas con el y el unico problema que me dio es que es muy lento al cargar.


----------



## petisox

Hola gente! queria hacer una pregunta un tanto reiterativa, pero quiero asegurarme que entendi:
No hace nada que se le aplique un poco mas de tension de la necesaria, no? porque tengo ganas de hacerme un cargador de estos, pero que pueda poner una o dos pilas (cambiando una llavecita). El tema es que funcionando con una sola pila tendria 1.5v en exceso... No pasa nada?

Gracias por sus respuestas...


----------



## nicolas

solo tendrias que modificar la corriente de carga con esa llave y listo...


----------



## petisox

nicolas dijo:


> solo tendrias que modificar la corriente de carga con esa llave y listo...



es buena esa... aunque pensaba ponerlas en serie, asi no corro riesgo de q a una sola pila le pase el doble de corriente. no se si me explico bien...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La pilas en serie reciben la misma corriente.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228354/ _ 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## petisox

esta es mas o menos lo que queria hacer... no se como subir imagenes, asi q recurri a esto :S
<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-cargador12pilas-6979756.html'><img src='http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/previo/thump_6979756cargador-12-pilas.png' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>

no funciono, a ver esta...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

*Vcc >= N*Vbt + 4.5V*​ 
*N=1 (una pila)*
*Vbt=1.5v ó 1.2v*
*[/SIZE]* 
*Vcc >= 6V*

*N=2 (2 pilas)*[/size]​*Vbt=1.5v ó 1.2v*

*Vcc >= 7.5V*

*( >= ) =  mayor o igual*
 Chao.elaficionado.​​​


*[/SIZE]*​


----------



## petisox

tenia entendido que Vcc era la tension total de las pilas mas 3V, que en el caso de dos pilas me daria Vcc=6V (1.5V*2+3V)... corrijanme si me equivoco...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No la ecuación es 
*Vcc >= N*Vbt + 4.5V*​
Vcc >= 2x1.5V + 4.5V = 3V + 4.5V = 7.5V

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## petisox

mucha razon! gracias por la ayuda... el fin de semana la armo y les cuento...


----------



## petisox

el cargador me anduvo!! o sea, carga... el unico problema es que el led no se me apaga y no encuentro explicacion de por que se tendria que apagar. Tampoco veo como es que el cargador puede dejar de cargar una vez completa la carga, excepto que la pila eleve su tension hasta que el LM317 no reciba suficiente tension, pero no creo que sea eso... si alguien sabe, que me cuente por favor...
gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ese cargador no indica cuando se cargó la pila, tu determinas cuando lo desconectas, es decir, 14 es el tiempo máximo que debe cargarse una pila. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## petisox

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ese cargador no indica cuando se cargó la pila, tu determinas cuando lo desconectas, es decir, 14 es el tiempo máximo que debe cargarse una pila.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Okas! con razon!  Muchas gracias!!


----------



## deluxmigue

hola, yo hice no hace mucho un cargador automatico a 12V, tienen indicadores de cuando la bateria ya esta cargada espero que le sirva.

los trimer ajustarlo segun lo que dice el esquematico para que te funcion normalmente, un trimer es para ajustarlo a los 12V y el otro es para colocar una resistencia de 8.9K que no es comercial.

si quieres hacer otro diferente solo tienes que cambiar el divisor de voltaje y graduar el voltaje de salida del cargador, buen provecho


----------



## carlosdgo

Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta:
Puedo utilizar las pilas mientras se estan cargando?
Tengo un transmisor RF que utiliza 2 pilas AAA y quisiera saber si puedo conectar este cargador y cargar las pilas mientras se este utilizando el transmisor?

Carlos.


----------



## deluxmigue

con este sistema si se puede, fue diseñado para eso


----------



## DJ-AS

deluxmigue dijo:


> hola, yo hice no hace mucho un cargador automatico a 12V, tienen indicadores de cuando la bateria ya esta cargada espero que le sirva.
> 
> los trimer ajustarlo segun lo que dice el esquematico para que te funcion normalmente, un trimer es para ajustarlo a los 12V y el otro es para colocar una resistencia de 8.9K que no es comercial.
> 
> si quieres hacer otro diferente solo tienes que cambiar el divisor de voltaje y graduar el voltaje de salida del cargador, buen provecho




Este diagrama sirve para baterías de gel de 12v 7mAh? Necesito adaptar una de éstas baterías a un destornillador inalámbrico para recuperarlo y darle más autonomía pero antes de comprar la misma, quiero asegurarme de tener un cargador.
Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Me parece que te referís a las de Pb de 7 Ah 
Medidas: Largo: 151 mm, Ancho: 65 mm, Alto: 100 mm, *Peso: 2.62 kg*
Vas a sacar brazos de camionero con ese destornillador  Bueno, hoy en día tienen dirección hidráulica asistida, pero se entiende la idea.
Si es esa, entonces no te sirve este cargador


----------



## DJ-AS

Nilfred dijo:


> Me parece que te referís a las de Pb de 7 Ah
> Medidas: Largo: 151 mm, Ancho: 65 mm, Alto: 100 mm, *Peso: 2.62 kg*
> Vas a sacar brazos de camionero con ese destornillador  Bueno, hoy en día tienen dirección hidráulica asistida, pero se entiende la idea.
> Si es esa, entonces no te sirve este cargador



Jajajajaja naaa... estoy acostumbrado a manejar un roto percutor de 3.5kg, asi que creeme, que el peso de una batería de esas, no sería problema


----------



## Joaco22

Perdonen si es lo que acaba de responder elaficionado un par de posts más arriba, pero creo que es una respuesta a unos posts anteriores.
Si al cargador de este topic (el de la pág. 1, el original ) para cargar 1 pila AAA le mando 6v en vez de 4,5v ¿pasa algo? Porque tengo entendido que el LM317 no regula a 1,5 directamente entregues la tensión que le entregues sino que dependiendo de la tensión y teniendo en cuenta R2 regula a lo que den los calculos, ¿no es así?
Entonces mi pregunta neto es: ¿Puedo cargar 1 pila AAA con un trafo de 6v?
Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para saber que voltaje usar, emplea esta ecuación.

*Vcc >= N*Vbt + 4.5V*​ 
*Vbt = voltaje de la pila*
*N = cantidad de pilas*
*(>=) = mayor o igual* 

Este circuito funciona con corriente continua CC. o DC.
Los transformadores son de corriente alterna.
Debes usar adaptador de AC / DC

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Joaco22

Buenísimo. Muchísimas Gracias.
Voy a cargar 1 AAA con 6V salidos de una fuente.
Saludos


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

Estube buscando un tema donde colocar esto y creo que este es el mas apropiado.

He buscado un indicador de carga de baterias de coche (12V), al fin y al cabo es una pila grande.
He visto este esquema y lo he modificado.

El indicador consta de un LM348 (4 operacionales) que hacen la comparacion con la tension que ofrece el puente resistivo y la tension de referencia que da el zener.
Dependiendo del resultado, se enciende un led u otro.
Lo he puesto para que se encienda el led rojo si la tension es menor a 11.8V. Led naranja si es menor a 12.1V. Led amarillos si es menor a 12.5v y por ultimo led verde si es mayor de 12.8V.
El LM329 es un regulador de voltaje que ofrece 6.9V constantes (ya que dependiendo de la carga de la bateria no es constante). Este suministra la tension necesaria a los led para que se enciendan.
El potenciometro ajusta el intervalo donde comienzan a encenderse los led.

En multisim funciona, mañana comprare componentes a ver que tal va.
Podeis hecharle un vistazo si me he equivocado?

Adjunto esquema PDf y simulacion multisim.

¿que os parece? hay alguna manera mas sencilla de hacerlo?


Saludos


----------



## nachomagic

Hola a todos, he estado pensando como funciona el cargador y sinceramente no veo para que sirve el transistor.

Según he leído este circuito siempre da una corriente a la batería y no corta la carga cuando la batería está a tope.

El LM es el que fija la corriente por lo que tal y como lo veo, el transistor no hace nada, se podría haber conectado el led con una resistencia entre la salida del LM y el pin adj y listo, no?

alguien por favor podría explicármelo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Entre la salida del regulador y el terminal de ajuste hay 1.25V, con ese votaje no enciendes ningún LED de luz visible. 
Suponiendo que se puede conectar un LED entre esos terminales, se tendría que sumar la correinte que consume el LED a la corriente de carga, para poder calcular la resistencia R1. Con un transistor la corriente de base es tan pequeña que se puede despresiar, y no ser tomada en cuenta cuando se calcula R1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nachomagic

Antes de nada muchísimas gracias por la respuesta.

Vayamos partes 

DUDA 1: El tema del led, estoy de acuerdo en que con 1.25 no lo enciendes, pero lo que yo digo no es eso.

Te pongo aqui una imagen, Al led le caen Vfuente - 1.25v y si calculamos la nueva R para que el led no se funda debería funcionar, no?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/sinttuloabd.png/


DUDA 2: Dices que la corriente de base es despreciable, pero tal y como lo veo yo, a la base del transistor entran directamente los 180ma fijados por el LM y sería la corriente de base, no?

Esta claro que aqui hay algo que no entiendo bien, porque si la corriente de base son 180ma la  corriente de colector es gigantesta y el transistor se fundiría.

Te pongo una imagen de como creo que circula la corriente, lo mismo mi error es ese.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/sinttulo2oy.png/



Muchísimas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Por qué crees que pasa toda la corriente por la base del transistor?
¿Por R1 no pasa corriente?

¿Por dónde crees que pasa más corriente por R1 o por R2?
¿Sabes cómo funciona el LM317 ? (Mira la hoja de datos del LM317).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nachomagic

Hola de nuevo

Aunque pueda parecer increíble si me he leído el datasheet del LM317, pero esta claro que no lo he entendido 

He estado meditando tu respuesta y he visto algunos fallos en mi planteamiento, fallos que de ser cierto son muyyy gordos 

Como verás, se me da un poco regular esto de la electrónica aunque ganas le echo y mi intención es aprender así que si hago preguntas tontas o tengo razonamientos absurdos no son en absoluto una duda sobre tus conocimientos, son producto de la falta de los míos 

Te comento sobre tu respuesta a ver si por fin entiendo un poco de esto y puedo aportar al foro, te parece?



elaficionado dijo:


> ¿Por qué crees que pasa toda la corriente por la base del transistor?
> ¿Por R1 no pasa corriente?
> elaficionado.



Efectivamente, es un error por mi parte. A ver si ahora he entendido bien como funciona de una vez.

El LM limita la corriente máxima (en nuestro caso 180ma) pero eso no implica que a la carga (el transistor) le entregue toda, por la base del transistor irán tanto miliamperios como este demande como corriente de base, es así?

Por lo tanto por R1 irán 180ma menos la corriente que se vaya a la base del transistor.

Estoy en lo cierto ahora?

Respecto a cuanto es la corriente de base, eso no lo sé. yo he calculaso circuitos básico y en todos había una resistencia en la base, lo cual me permitía calcular la corriente de base, en este caso no se como hacerlo.

He mirado el datasheet por si viene una corriente de base máxima o algo así pero sólo vienen las corrientes de base a la que se hicieron las medidas para los voltajes de ON y saturación.

http://www.play.com.br/datasheet/BC547.pdf



elaficionado dijo:


> ¿Por dónde crees que pasa más corriente por R1 o por R2?
> ¿Sabes cómo funciona el LM317 ? (Mira la hoja de datos del LM317).
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



En este caso no se si te refieres a la R2 de la primera imagen que te he puesto (en la que no hay transistor) o de la segunda (circuito original).

En ambos casos creo que pasará más por R1, no?

Si hay transistor (circuito original), pues la corriente por R2 será la corriente del emisor que estará amplificada y por lo tanto será mayor que R1 (que como mucho es de 180ma), no?

Si no hay transistor (mi 1º imagen) por R2 pasará una corriente limitada para que no se funda el diodo, típicamente unos 20 mA, no?

En cualquier caso, no se a donde quieres llegar a parar con esta pregunta, es decir, me imagino que la haces para que me de cuenta de algo, pero no soy capaz de averiguar de que.



Muuuchas gracias por todo de antemano


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En la base del transistor hay 1.25V, es decir:
1.25V = Vbe + R2x Ie (Ie la corriente que pasa por el transistor)

Asume Vbe = 0.6V , Ie = 3 ó 4mA

R2 = (1.25V - Vbe) / Ie

R2=  (1.25V - 0.6V) / 4mA = 162.5 ohmios, usamos 180 ohmios

R2 = 180 ohmios, para este valor Ie=0.0036A = 3.6mA
Si el hfe=110, la corriente de base será : Ib = Ie / (hfe + 1)
Ib = 3.6mA / (110 + 1) = 0.0324mA = 0.0000324A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nachomagic

Pero porque asumes Ie= 3 ó 4mA?

quiero decir, es un dato que se saca de algún sitio o te lo da la experiencia?

Por otro lado, estoy en lo cierto al afirmar esto en el post anterior? 
"El LM limita la corriente máxima (en nuestro caso 180ma) pero eso no implica que a la carga (el transistor) le entregue toda, por la base del transistor irán tanto miliamperios como este demande como corriente de base, es así?

Por lo tanto por R1 irán 180ma menos la corriente que se vaya a la base del transistor."

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Un buen LED con más 2mA enciende aceptablemente como indicador lumunoso. Ten en cuenta que la corriente viene del adaptador ac/dc, y lo ideal es que esa corriente se empllee en cargar la batería.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nachomagic

Gracias!!

Voy a montar el circuito sin el transistor para ver si luce el led y también el circuito con transistor  para medir cuanta I pasa por R1 y así ver como se comporta el LM y aclarar la duda que te preguntaba sobre cuanta corriente sale del LM si entran 180ma 

saludos y os iré contando.


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

HE analizado el circuito y no se si mis datos son correctos.

A ver, supongamos:

4 pilas de Ni-MH 1.2V 3000mAh

Vcc=12V (Cumple la ecuación que elaficionado puso).
Iled=20mA
Vo=1.25V
Vbateria=6V

Por un lado tenemos: 1.25V=Vbe+R2*Ie (1)
Por otro lado: Vcc=Vled+Vce+R2*Ie (2)

Ahora, Iled=Ic y como hfe=110, Ic=Ie, por tanto Ie=20mA
Vbe=0.75V (datasheet transistor)

Por tanto, de 1 se saca: R2=25 Ohm.

Ahora compruebo la tension Vce:
Vce=9.5V
Y comprobamos Ib: Ib=Ic/(hfe+1)=20/110=181.81 uA

¿Es correcto? No quemaré el LED conectando Vcc=12V?
Por otro lado, al poner Vcc=12V, las pilas, el polo positivo esta a 12V, no se quema? no entiendo como el LM317 con tan solo 1.25V regula el circuito para que en las baterias (Vbateria) sea 6V.

Saludos

EDITO:

He simulado el circuito en multisim, pero no se como "simular" una bateria recargable....
Adjunto simulacion


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa una resistencia como batería recargable. Es decir, sí la corriente de carga es 300mA, y el voltaje de las pilas es de 6V, la resistencia será Rbat = 6V / 0.3A = 20 ohmios.

El LM317 es un circuito integrado regulador de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nachomagic

Hola a todos.

Tal y como yo lo veo, el tansistor no debe tener problemas porque estás dentro de los rangos máximos de Vce, Ic y potencia.

Si que hay una cosa que creo que hay que tener en cuenta en los cálculos y es que a no ser que yo lo esté mirando mal, el transistor es de tipo B y por lo tanto su hfe es en torno a 300 no a 100.

Respecto a la seguridad del led, depende del que uses pero mientras la I, V y la potencia (P=V*I) se mantengan dentro de los máximos permitidos que ponga en el datasheet del led no creo que tengas problemas.

Saludos


----------



## luisvc91

nachomagic dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tal y como yo lo veo, el tansistor no debe tener problemas porque estás dentro de los rangos máximos de Vce, Ic y potencia.
> 
> Si que hay una cosa que creo que hay que tener en cuenta en los cálculos y es que a no ser que yo lo esté mirando mal, el transistor es de tipo B y por lo tanto su hfe es en torno a 300 no a 100.
> 
> Respecto a la seguridad del led, depende del que uses pero mientras la I, V y la potencia (P=V*I) se mantengan dentro de los máximos permitidos que ponga en el datasheet del led no creo que tengas problemas.
> 
> Saludos



Hola.

Respecto al transistor, creo qeu el tipo B es el encapsulado?? solo en la hoja de caracteristica de philips he visto que el tipo b es dinstinto.

Pues no funciona (simulado en multisim) con un resistencia de 20Ω. Me da un voltaje en bornes de la resistencia de 4V cuando deberia ser de 6V


----------



## nachomagic

Hola, estoy encantado con tanta actividad 

Ahora mismo no puedo ponerme con los cálculo, pero el programa que usas parece interesante, no lo conocía.

Es complicado de usar?

Respecto al transistor, el encapsulado es TO-92 y A/B/C indica la ganancia, mira, esto esta sacado del datasheet.

http://www.play.com.br/datasheet/BC547.pdf

             Classification      A             B              C
hFE                          110 ~ 220 200 ~ 450 420 ~ 80


----------



## luisvc91

Hola nacho.

Ante todo gracias por tu ayuda.

Ahora, en cuanto al circuito:
En ese datasheet, viene entre que valores puede estar la hfe segun la clasificacion, pero enlas graficas (en donde me sulo fijar mas) no pone discriminacion alguna segun el tipo de transistor sea (A, B, C). No obstante creo que es mejor hacerlo por el metodo empirico.....

Luego, el multisim es un programa de simulacion de circuitos (eso ya lo sabias ) de National Semiconductor, no es complicado y tiene bastante circuitos. Si has utilizado algun otro programa de simulacion: Pspice, Orcad,.... no tendras problema alguno en manejarlo. Sino, pues es bastante intuitivo. Por cierto, como todo, en ingles.
No tiene todas las librerias que quisieramos, pero hay para aburrirse. Ademas, en simulacion logica es algo mejor que proteus (desde mi punto de vista.

Por ultimo, te pregunto a ti o cualquiera:
Supongamos que tengo 4 pilas de 3000mAh vacias, con una carga de 300mA (R1=4.17 Ohm) cargariamos en 10h.
Entonces, pasa algo si se me olvidara quitar las pilas despues de 10h de carga? por ejemplo, las pongo a cargar y las quito al dia siguiente (24h).
Es decir, lo que pregunto, es si el cargador se regula solo para que no explote la pila cuando estan llenas.........


----------



## nachomagic

Mirare bien lo del transistor y la ganancia, pero efectivamente el método empírico es el mejor 

El cargador, no para la carga nunca, pero como realiza una carga lenta (Icarga = 1/10) no hace falta para la carga, porque esa corriente no puede romper las pilas.

En uno de los post, un compañero colgó una nota de National (creo) donde lo explican


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

Si, vi que colgo dos pdfs donde venia algo acerca de las pilas de ni-mh.
Pues si no rompe las pilas, mejor, asi no tengo peligro de explosion.
Lo que no se es si alguien hizo uno igual que este (carga lenta) y que cuando la pila este llena cortara (deconexion). ¿Es recomendable que dejen de cargar las pilas cuando estan llenas? aun siendo carga lenta.

Saludos


----------



## nachomagic

Mi intención es hacer uno así, ya te contaré 

Ahora estoy muy liado pero tengo muchas ganas de ponerme


----------



## luisvc91

Pues si, esta interesante.

Yo lo he estado pensando un poco: estilo comparador con un AO y un rele, pero me falta un paso....
Cuando tengas algo postealo a ver si me resuelve las dudas a mi
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La resistencia es para una corriente de carga de 300mA.
El voltaje del adaptador AC/DC 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gamboster

Hola! Soy nuevo en el foro.. estuve viendo un poco el post del cargador.

Te quería hacer una pregunta, tengo que hacer un cargador de pilas AAA recargables como proyecto para una materia de mi carrera. Tu circuito me parece medio complejo para mi ya que tengo que saber explicar como funciona todo etc..

La cosa es que yo me pregunto.. puedo hacer un cargador de baterías con un simple circuito autopolarizado? con 3 resistencias, la pila recargable, un Led que indique que se esta cargando y mi fuente de continua 12v ? Lo necesito para una sola pila de 900mA 1.2v

Te agradecería mucho la respuesta.. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira la hoja de datos del LM317.

Para hacer con un transistor, haz una fuente de corriente constante.

Usa un par de diodo como voltaje de referencia en la base del transistor y la resistencia de emisor como la resistencia que determina la corriente de carga.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nachomagic

Buenas a todos, he montado el circuito y por fin lo entiendo todo 

El funcionamiento es sencillo, si no hay pila, hay un circuito abierto entre el LM y la fuente, por lo que el LM no funciona, no entrega Ib y el transistor está en corte así que el led está apagado. 

Cuando se conecta una pila se cierra el circuito, la batería comienza a cargarse, el LM funciona y por lo tanto hace su doble función, limita la corriente de carga y entrega Ib así que el led luce.

1º
Respecto al tema de quitar el transistor, efectivamente se puede hacer y R2 hay que colocarla entre el led y R1 (haciendo un divisor de voltaje).

El cálculo de R2 (usando una corriente de 4 ma) sería R=V/1 = (4.5-1.25)/0.004= 812.5 ohms

El problema es que el led siempre luce, independientemente de que haya pila o no así que sirve de poco.

2º
Respecto al tema de cuanta corriente sale del LM, he medido y si entran unos 180ma salen unos 54 ma de los cuales 0.01 ma se van a la base y el resto a R1.
Según he leído en el datasheet del LM, internamente hace unos ajustes para realizar bien su trabajo, así que por lo que sea en nuestro caso ha decidido sacar 54ma y disipar el resto 

3º
Por último queda la duda de la hfe y en mi caso midiendo con un 547B es de unos 300 que está dentro del rango de la clase B según el datasheet.

Yo creo que ya no quedan más temas pendientes con este circuito, no?

En unos días probaré un circuito que tengo pensado para que se corte la carga cuando la pila 
esté a tope, ya os iré contando compañeros!!!


----------



## luisvc91

Ehy que tal nachomagic?

Veo que lo has montado, yo aun no pues estoy de examenes.
Te pregunto, la alimentacion que le has puesto de cuanto es?
Y por tu deduccion, el transistor digamos que es el interruptor del led no? 
A ver si pienso algo sobre el corte automatico........

Saludos


----------



## nachomagic

Efectivamente, el transistor se usa como interruptor para el led.

Yo lo he probado con 4.5 voltios y una pila en carga.

Saludos


----------



## luisvc91

Pero entonces, si por ejemplo ponemos 4 pilas de 1.2V a cargar, cargariamos a 6v.
El transformador segun elaficionado deberia ser de 10.5V minimo. Si pusieramos uno de 18V, se quemarian las pilas?? es que esono me entra en la cabeza......


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No se queman las pilas, el regulador absorbe la diferencia de voltaje, manteniendo el voltaje correcto en las pilas. 
En consecuencia el regulador se calentará algo más que con con 10.5V. El regulador debe tener un disipador de calor adecuado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck

Pregunta ACUSE (AQC)

por teoría al cargar una bateria si yo mido el consumo, deberia bajar o subir al irse cargando???..


lo pregunto porque estoy cargando una bateria de Ni-Cd, por curiosidad medi el consumo y al irse cargando va subiendo el consumo... y yo crei que deberia ir bajando... 
o hará una curva aumentando el consumo y al llegar a un limite comienza el descenso??? 

preguntas solo para comparar mis resultados al terminar el experimento...


----------



## GaIvEr

Hola
Probé este cargador, lo único que le cambie fue el regulador, que use un lm350 (sin disipador) en lugar del lm317, y en vez del transistor bc547 use un c945 (me las arregle con lo que tenía)
Como agregado le puse una llave selectora y use dos R1 para seleccionar dos corrientes de carga (50 y 150mAh). Lo probé a las 2 corrientes y no tomo temperatura. Lo que si recomiendo es no superar los 12-13volts (en caso de cargar 8 pilas) porque lo probé a 18volts y T1 y R2 se calientan demasiado (además de que el led recibe mas voltaje del necesario, con la posibilidad de que se queme).
Con respecto a que el indicador se enciende al conectar la fuente y la batería, algunas veces me paso que con solo conectar la alimentación se encendía el led, pero al cargar un poco la batería cuando la desconectaba se apagaba el led (o sea que andaba normal)

Saludos
Gabriel


----------



## yordeynisgh

Hey otro más que probo dicho cargador de baterías, he leído el hilo de post y voy con mis comentarios

son 9 baterías * 1.5V = 13.5 + 4.5V son 18V y el transformador que tengo entrega 20VDC pues el transistor es un BC548. Las baterías son de 1500mAh por lo que la resistencia debe ser de 8.3 ohmios pues no encontré y puse una de 10 ohmios que serían 120mAh es decir 12 horas cargando como mínimo. Todo lo demás como dicho diagrama.

Resultado: Las baterías nunca que se me calentaron, dicho cargador anterior las ponía tibias y eso no me gustaba pero era lo que tenía.



GaIvEr dijo:


> (en caso de cargar 8 pilas) porque lo probé a 18volts y T1 y R2 se calientan demasiado (además de que el led recibe mas voltaje del necesario, con la posibilidad de que se queme)



Nunca que se me calentaron las baterías valga la redundancia, el transistor nunca que sufrió nada, el LED nunca que se apago. Amigo MultiLAN especial aporte, gracias a ti (y a la comunidad), creo que esas baterías van a durar un montón

MultiLAN la pregunta ahora es la siguiente: podre hacer eso para cargar baterías AAA 1.2v con el puerto USB de la PC, se necesita 6V se podrá con 5V...


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

Veis bien que ponga un diodo rectificador para proteger el LM317??


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí. Pero debes agregar 0.6V al voltaje de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## albertoxx

Hace unos dias compre una aspiradora manual usada que tenia un pack de baterias Nimh-CD de 1500mAh de 15V queria hacerle el cargador ya que esta no traia ninguno asi que pense que tendria que hacer el cargador y viendo en el foro ese cargador con el LM317T y un transformador de unos 24V decidi hacerlo cuando estaba apunto de empezar vi que la aspiradora traia un led, entonces mejor decidi abrirla para ver si efectivamente ya traia el circuito de carga y para mi grata sorpresa si traia uno con el LM317T pero con configuracion diferente lo publico para que lo miren por que si funciona y tiene una luz indicadora sin necesidad del transistor, talvez lo quieran analizar y comentar.

Correcciones: Led no es azul sino es verde, y la R1 son 8.2


----------



## Nilfred

82 Ω son 15 mA, no puede ser que este 100 hs para cargar el pack de 1500 mAh. Debe ser 8.2 Ω.
Sobre R1 hay 1.25 V siempre. Sobre el 1N4001 a 100 mA hay 0,75 V y a 10 mA hay solo 0,60 V.
El LED verde prende con 1,9 V.


----------



## Tavo

Que tal compañeros.

Hace un tiempo me inicié en el *Aeromodelismo*, y de a poquito pude armarme el equipo hasta llegar a volarlo. Como quizá sabrán, el avión R/C necesita un pack de baterías de abordo, que es necesario para alimentar el receptor de la señal y los servos del avión.
Compré dicho pack pero no el cargador, porque pensé en hacerlo yo mismo... 

Así que, la idea principal era generar una tensión regulada de ~7.2V con un LM317 y luego, con un segundo regulador, limitar la corriente de carga, que es lo que hace precisamente el circuito presentado en este tema.

Les dejo adjunto el circuito impreso del cargador. Lamento no tener un diagrama esquemático, es que lo desarrollé mentalmente y me dispuse a hacer el PCB...

Aún no está probado, pero en pocos días les traeré los resultados y una foto de la placa.

Este PCB sirve también para cualquier tipo de pilas, ya que modificando el valor un par de resistencias se puede ajustar la tensión y corriente para las pilas que pretendan cargar.

Saludos.

PS: Los componentes.-

*BR1:* Puente rectificador de 1A.
*Q1:* BC547
*Q2 y Q3:* LM317
*C1:* 10µF 25V
*C2 y C3:* 100nF (cerámico)
*C4:* 1000uF 25V

*R1:* 180Ω
*R2:* "X" (calcular para la corriente requerida)
*R3 y R4:* "X" (calcular para la tensión requerida)

La tensión de entrada puede variar en un rango bastante amplio, y puede ser alterna o continua. La mínima tensión de entrada debe ser de al menos *3V más* que la tensión regulada deseada para la carga.


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos mi pregunta es si voy a cargar 2 pilas de 1.5V c/u a 2500mA que valor debe tener la R1 gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La corriente de carga es el 10% de la corriente máxima (2500mA ó 0.25A), 
es decir 250mA ó 0.25A.

R1 = 1.25V / 0.25A = 5 ohmios    .  

Usa 5.1 ohmios ó 5.6 ohmios de 1W ó 2W.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: las pilas deben estar en serie.


----------



## oswaldo10

gracias elaficionado y de paso entendi como se halla la R1 muy bien explicado


----------



## oswaldo10

hola vengo a darles las gracias arme el cargador funciono muy bien lo probé con 2 pilas de 2500mAh lo deje cargando 11 horas, durante el proceso de carga no se calentaron las pilas. el transistor LM317T genero muy poquito calor, la fuente un adactador de telefono inalambrico de 7.5V a 500mA


----------



## jmmr0009

En este montaje, a parte de controlando las horas de carga, ¿es posible saber, midiendo el voltaje que va adquiriendo la pila, cuándo ésta está cargada? Lo pregunto porque llevo cargando una pila de 8,4V NiMh unas 16 horas y la tensión todavía está en 7,1V. Es una pila que llevo unos cuantos años sin recargarla: ¿podría ser que la batería esté se haya roto?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Cuál es el voltaje de la fuente de alimentación?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jmmr0009

elaficionado dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el voltaje de la fuente de alimentación?



Le he puesto una entrada de 15V ya que Vin > Vpila (8,4V) + 3V + 1.25V

La he dejado cargando un poco más y sólo he llegado a tener como máximo 7V durante la carga. Yo pienso que la pila no estará en muy buenas condiciones después de tanto tiempo sin haberla cargado si quiera una vez... además es de marca Carrefour


----------



## Melghost

Hola.

Me he leído todo el hilo hno:

Pretendo hacer un cargador para 7 baterías de Ni-MH de 2100mAh en serie. Confirmo según el datasheet que admiten C/10 como carga lenta. Por cierto, este es un dato que en este hilo se ha tomado como válido sin más, cuando en realidad debe ser consultado al fabricante, ya que por lo visto lo normal en las baterías de Ni-MH venía a ser C/40. Temo que a más de uno se le hayan estropeado.

Si tomo los valores de 1.0V como pila descargada y de 1.5V como pila totalmente cargada, me sale:

7V con todas las baterías descargadas.
8.4V con todas las baterías a su tensión nominal (50% de carga)
10.5V con todas las baterías completamente cargadas.

He probado en Proteus el circuito inicial de este hilo, pero con las siguientes condiciones:

Batería: Entre 7V y 10.5V
Tensión de alimentación = Tensión de las baterías a plena carga + 1.5V = 12V

Como veis, es menos tensión que la recomendada aquí para un pack de 7 baterías. Recuerdo que se ha comentado que este circuito no corta la carga al llegar al final de la misma, y que el LED queda permanentemente encendido.

Llego a la siguiente conclusión: Si alimento el cargador con un alimentador estabilizado de 12V, me mantiene constante la intensidad de carga durante gran parte de la misma, pero cuando se acerca a la carga plena, la intensidad comienza a bajar: El LM317T no es capaz de mantenerse "en pie" con tan poca tensión. Como resultado de esto, finalmente el LED se apaga, la batería queda cargada por completo, y queda una intensidad mínima de unos 30mA, que me asusta menos que la de 210mA constantes en unas baterías completamente cargadas.

Incluyo el esquema del cargador, con una modificación para eliminar el LED y entregar en su lugar una señal a un PIC alimentado a 3V. De esta forma pretendo detectar cuándo están cargadas las baterías, y también cuándo se conecta el cargador.

Aún no lo tengo probado. Me gustaría saber si alguien le encuentra alguna pega; y si no, valga como aportación.


----------



## Pelelalo

elaficionado dijo:


> La corriente de carga es el 10% de la corriente máxima (2500mA ó 0.25A),
> es decir 250mA ó 0.25A.
> 
> R1 = 1.25V / 0.25A = 5 ohmios    .
> 
> Usa 5.1 ohmios ó 5.6 ohmios de 1W ó 2W.



Perdonen, pero no entiendo esos valores de potencia de 1W o 2W. ¿No caen unos 0.31W en esa resistencia?

Por otro lado, la de 180 ohmios también la ponen de 1/2W. Tampoco entiendo por qué no poner una típica de 1/4W.

Gracias por la aclaración.

PD: Sigo con la pregunta pendiente de si es posible 2 cargas interrumpidas? O sería preferible aumentar la corriente de carga disminiyendo la carga a una única.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Se acostumbra poner el doble de la potencia calculada. Como dices la potencia calculada es de 0.31W, el doble será 0.62W, pero comercialmente no existe resistencias de esa potencia. Lo que si existe son resistencias de 1W ó 2W para este caso.

La resistencia de 180 ohm es de 1/4W, porque a ella sólo le cae 0.6V aprox.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pelelalo

Perdonen pero después de leer todo el hilo no me queda claro si es posible cargas interrumpidas 1 dia. Y lo más importante, si mi batería deja de funcionar con el 7805 y la cargo esas 10 horas, no la destrozaré por sobrecarga? ¿Debo descargarla hasta 1V aproximadamente para volver a cargarla?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes ser un poco más clao. ¿Qué tiene que ver el 7805, con el cargador?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pelelalo

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Puedes ser un poco más clao. ¿Qué tiene que ver el 7805, con el cargador?
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Disculpadme. La batería que tengo es de 7,2V y la utilizaré para alimentar un PIC y 2 Steppers de 5V. Utilizaré el 7805 para obtener ese voltaje.

Supongo que cuando la bateria baje de 5V el robot dejará de funcionar, pero la bateria no estará del todo descargada. De ahí la pregunta; ¿si la cargo 10H no la destrozaré por sobrecarga? ¿Descargáis las pilas cuando dejan de hacer bien su función, antes de volver a cargarlas?

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si el fabricante o la hoja de datos de la batería, te indican que debes descargar la batería entonces tendrás que hacerlo.

Una batería de 7.2V no es lo idela para excitar un LM7805, ya que, éste necesita de 2V a 2.5V adicionles. En otras palabras, el LM7805 necesita como mínimo un voltaje de entrada de 5V + 2.5V = 7.5V.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Este cargado no descarga la batería antes de empezar a cargarla.


----------



## hrizzi

Hola!!

Me presento, mi nombre es Hernán, de Buenos Aires, Argentina, y estoy queriendo aprovechar este circuito para mantener cargado un Handy VHF (soy radioaficionado), pero me parece que algo estoy haciendo mal porque ya quemé tres 

Les cuento lo que estoy tratando de hacer: (si digo alguna locura por favor no dejen de avisarme, lo mío es puro entusiasmo y poca técnica)

Tengo un handy que utiliza como batería un pack de 5 AA de NiMh, 1200 mAh. El handy en sí consume 6v, y un pico de 3A cuando transmite en 5W.

Lo voy a utilizar en una travesía en la moto, y la duración de la batería deja mucho que desear. Al principio pensaba hacer un regulador que pasara de los 13.6 de la batería de la moto (en marcha, cargando con el alternador) a 6v, pero dado los 3A se me complicó bastante la disipación del calor en tan poco espacio (tiene que tener el mismo tamaño que el pack original para poder calzar en los contactos.

Luego me sugirieron que en realidad basta con mantener siempre cargado el pack de baterías, dado que en sí el uso de los 3A es sólo al transmitir. Si mantengo el pack siempre cargado, cuando el handy necesite 3A los toma del pack, y punto.

Entonces pensé en utilizar este circuito para hacer pasar la corriente necesaria por las baterías y así mantenerlas cargadas. No voy a dejarlo enchufado nunca más de 12 horas (más no aguanto arriba de la moto).

Calculé R1 para que regule a 120mAh, me dió 10.4 Ohm, el valor comercial más cercano que me dieron es 11 Ohm.

Alimento todo el circuito con 13.6v en cc, que es lo que entrega la batería de la moto en carga. Calculando que el valor mínimo para la carga es (5*1.5 + 4.5) 12v, entiendo que no estoy tan mal y la disipación necesaria no es gran cosa. Luego armé todo como indica el esquema (la primera vez confundí todas las patas, por eso quemé todo, así que no cuenta)

El tema es que armé dos circuitos más, cuando los conecto a la batería de la moto, el led prende brillante, todo se calienta mucho y luego el led prende muy apagado. Si espero que enfrie y vuelvo a enchufar, ya no prende brillante sino muy apagado. (todo esto sin tener el pack de NiMh conectado, no sé si será la causa).

La primera vez pense que por desprolijo alguna pata estaba en corto, así que volví a armar todo mucho más prolijo (no uso PCB porque no tengo y porque dado el lugar donde va a ir, creo que molesta más que ayuda)

Debajo pueden ver un par de fotos del circuito tal y como lo armé la última vez. 
He notado que si conecto el pack sin tener la batería conectada, el led prende nuevamente muy tenue, y se calienta mucho el punto entre el transistor y la resistencia de 180 ohm, y el tenue despacio se va apagando. Y obvio olor a quemado

Que estoy haciendo mal? cualquier sugerencia, tanto sobre el armado del cargador, como del uso que pienso darle, es más que bienvenida!!






Dejo el path a las fotos

http://s533.photobucket.com/user/hrizzi/media/WP_20140111_001_zps17baed2c.jpg.html

http://s533.photobucket.com/user/hrizzi/media/WP_20140111_002_zpsd6c6e624.jpg.html

http://s533.photobucket.com/user/hrizzi/media/WP_20140112_001_zpsc25b20fa.jpg.html


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Qué transistor estás usando?
Ponle un disipador pequeño, ya que disipa 1.4W.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hrizzi

El transistor tiene escrito:

CTBC
547B

Es muy parecido a este
_i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v2/661623619/BC547B--BC547-FAIRCHILD-100MA-45V-TO-92--transistor--Free-shipping.jpg

Ese encapsulado aplica para un disipador? como se fija?

Es el que me dieron al pedir por BC547B. Debería pedir otro?

Gracias!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El BC548 está mal conectado.







Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## hrizzi

agggggg, tienes toda la razón, cruce la base y el colector.
Si cambio el transistor por uno nuevo, el resto habrá sobrevivido? digo, porque tengo un par de transistores más, pero LM317 hasta mañana no tengo...

Me quedé preocupado con lo del disipador, como lo podría fijar al transistor?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Me expresé de manera incorrecta, el que necesita disipador es el LM317.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Walufla

Muy buenas, he estado leyendo el post y no se si situar aquí mi duda.

Tengo un circuito funcionando con 3 pilas de 1,5 V, en total 4,5 V y me interesaría cambiar dichas pilas por unas recargables y además añadirle un puerto usb para que cuando las pilas esten descargadas pueda enchufarlo al PC para cargarlo.

¿Se pueden cargar pilas desde el puerto usb del ordenador? ¿Como sería el circuito, simplemente darle tensión o habría que añadir algún tipo de limitador?. *¿Podríais ayudarme con el esquema del circuito?*


Me gustaría si fuese posible tambien añadirle un led de cargado y uno de poca batería.


----------



## dearlana

Hola Walufla:

Si se puede.

Pero debes cargarlas con circuito paralelo.

No las pongas en serie porque si una de las que vayas a cargar está peor que las otras dos, les va a entrar más carga a esas últimas.

Lo típico es cargarlas con 150 o 200 miliamperios.

Como el conector USB proporciona 500 miliamperios:

Les pones el negativo común.

El positivo lo conectas a través de una resistencia de:  5V - 1,2V = 3,8V

R = V/I = 3,8/0,15 = 25,33 ohmios  = Aproximado estandar comercial  = *22 ohmios ( Rojo-Rojo-Marrón).* *para cada pila.*

W= I x V  = 0,15 X 3,8 = 0,57 Vatios. *Te valen resistencias de medio vatio*.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Resumen: 

A las tres pilas, les pones el negativo común.

A cada positivo de cada pila, le pones en serie una resistencia de 22 ohmios, medio vatio y los extremos de las tres resistencias los conectas al positivo de la fuente.


------------------------------

Si quieres ponerle un diodo LED en serie con cada pila...a cada diodo LED le debes poner en paralelo una resistencia que depende del color del LED (Por ejemplo: Los rojos trabajan a menor voltaje que los amarillos o los verdes)...para que no se queme el LED por la sobreintensidad (Son 150 miliamperios).

Un truco es ponerle en paralelo  al diodo LED  un potenciómetro de 100 ohmios girado previamente de manera que esté al principio en Cero Ohmios. ( Ojo con esto).

Pones la pila a cargar y vas girando muy lentamente el potenciómetro hasta que el LED se encienda.

Ahora desconectas la pila y mides el valor que tenía el potenciómetro: Ese es el valor de la resistencia comercial que tienes que comprar para ponérsela en paralelo al diodo LED de ese color concreto.

De esta forma podrás ponerle a cada pila el diodo LED que desees. Como si le quieres poner a una uno rojo a la otra uno verde, a la otra uno amarillo, o azul o blanco...lo que quieras.

-----------------------------------------------


Si en vez de tres pilas quieres cargar más pilas al mismo tiempo, debes aumentar el valor de la resistencia de 22 ohmios para que los 500 miliamperios del conector USB (Se supone que es un USB 2.0 y no un 3.0) den para todas.


Si las pilas están totalmente descargadas los LEDs  brillarán al máximo que hayas establecido con el potenciómetro para cada uno.

Según se vayan cargando, va disminuyendo la luz de los LEDs.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## osk_rin

Recién arme este cargador para baterías de LI-ion que encontré en la red. 


 No sé si sea un cargador adecuado para estas baterías que ya que según se, se deben cargar por pulsos y no con un cargador lineal, como este. Es por eso que recurro a algún compañero con experiencia en estas baterías que me oriente un poco.
Por otra parte encontré este otro esquema:



 Y a este me gustaría modificarlo para cargar baterías de Li-ion de 2800mA. Agradecería mucho su ayuda 
Saludos.


----------



## Walufla

dearlana dijo:


> Hola Walufla:
> 
> Si se puede.
> 
> Pero debes cargarlas con circuito paralelo.
> 
> No las pongas en serie porque si una de las que vayas a cargar está peor que las otras dos, les va a entrar más carga a esas últimas.
> 
> Lo típico es cargarlas con 150 o 200 miliamperios.
> 
> Como el conector USB proporciona 500 miliamperios:
> 
> Les pones el negativo común.
> 
> El positivo lo conectas a través de una resistencia de:  5V - 1,2V = 3,8V
> 
> R = V/I = 3,8/0,15 = 25,33 ohmios  = Aproximado estandar comercial  = *22 ohmios ( Rojo-Rojo-Marrón).* *para cada pila.*
> 
> W= I x V  = 0,15 X 3,8 = 0,57 Vatios. *Te valen resistencias de medio vatio*.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Resumen:
> 
> A las tres pilas, les pones el negativo común.
> 
> A cada positivo de cada pila, le pones en serie una resistencia de 22 ohmios, medio vatio y los extremos de las tres resistencias los conectas al positivo de la fuente.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Si quieres ponerle un diodo LED en serie con cada pila...a cada diodo LED le debes poner en paralelo una resistencia que depende del color del LED (Por ejemplo: Los rojos trabajan a menor voltaje que los amarillos o los verdes)...para que no se queme el LED por la sobreintensidad (Son 150 miliamperios).
> 
> Un truco es ponerle en paralelo  al diodo LED  un potenciómetro de 100 ohmios girado previamente de manera que esté al principio en Cero Ohmios. ( Ojo con esto).
> 
> Pones la pila a cargar y vas girando muy lentamente el potenciómetro hasta que el LED se encienda.
> 
> Ahora desconectas la pila y mides el valor que tenía el potenciómetro: Ese es el valor de la resistencia comercial que tienes que comprar para ponérsela en paralelo al diodo LED de ese color concreto.
> 
> De esta forma podrás ponerle a cada pila el diodo LED que desees. Como si le quieres poner a una uno rojo a la otra uno verde, a la otra uno amarillo, o azul o blanco...lo que quieras.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Si en vez de tres pilas quieres cargar más pilas al mismo tiempo, debes aumentar el valor de la resistencia de 22 ohmios para que los 500 miliamperios del conector USB (Se supone que es un USB 2.0 y no un 3.0) den para todas.
> 
> 
> Si las pilas están totalmente descargadas los LEDs  brillarán al máximo que hayas establecido con el potenciómetro para cada uno.
> 
> Según se vayan cargando, va disminuyendo la luz de los LEDs.
> 
> ¡Suerte!.



Muchas gracias por responder, lo probaré. Pero no entendí una cosa. ¿Cómo puede ser que los leds se enciendan cuando la pila esté totalmente descargada y no estando conectado al usb? 

Lo que me interesaría es cuando la carga del dispositivo se esté acabando que se encienda entonces la luz Led de aviso. Al igual que cuando ya esté completamente cargado que se encienda otra luz Led de aviso.



Otra pregunta, me gustaría una bateria de 4,5 -4,8 V. Que características tengo que mirar aparte de la tensión para que puedan ser cargadas con el usb????.

Aquí hay una lista de posibles opciones de compra

http://www.diotronic.com/alimentaci...ias/acumuladores-pilas-recargables_p_357.aspx


----------



## gattowx

Buenas me podrían ayudar con algo.
mi problema es que tengo varios taladros que no poseen cargador, en este momento los cargo con una fuente de voltaje UNI-T teniendo en cuenta la corriente y voltaje de cada taladro, por ende cada taladro tiene voltaje y corriente diferente, el voltaje fluctúa entre 7.2 y 18 voltios la corriente es indiferente pues la idea es realizar cargas lentas. tengo una fuente variable en voltaje cuyo circuito lo adjunto (pido disculpas por el esquemático hecho a mano pero no he tenido tiempo de utilizar un software) esta varia de 1.2 a 20 voltios con un Amperio constante.

la idea es conectar un cargador de baterías de NiMh a la fuente de manera que el voltaje pueda variar dependiendo de la batería que se desee cagar, esto es posible? que debo tener en cuenta para lograrlo? si funcionaria como cargador variable en voltaje? tengo como candidato a cargador este circuito: 

http://smdelectronicayalgomas.blogs...no-cargador-de-bateria-pila.html#.U-JNeeN5My5

si seria el correcto? que debo tener en cuenta? si me funcionaria como lo necesito? que otras opciones de cargador me recomendarían?. no se si me equivoque en la elección del cargador pero lo elegí por el indicador de carga y por la posibilidad de elegir corrientes (lo ideal seria uno que indique que la batería esta cargada pero lo mas importante seria que al estar la batería cargada no permitiera el paso de corriente ni voltaje hacia la batería), agradecería sus aportes y participación en cada una de mis preguntas.

estaré atento 
muchas gracias por su atención


----------



## edermarin

que tal, mis pilas son AAA a 850mah NiMH. arme el circuito para 1.5x 4+3 =9v pero lo alimente con 12v. lo que paso es que la resistencia R1 = (1.25/.85) 1.4ohm pero use una de 2ohm 1/2watt se quemo y las pilas se empezo a quemar pero las pilas se cargaron en unos 5 min. que habra pasado,revise el circuito y al parecer esta todo bien ???? alguien podria ayudar?????????'

LISTA DE MATERIALES

R1 = 6,8 ohm
R2 = 180 ohm
C1 = 10 µF 25 V electrolítico
T1 = BC547B
IC1 = LM317T
D1 = Diodo led de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo)
K1 = Conector de alimentación hembra (según adaptador de red empleado)
BT1 = Soporte de pilas adecuado[/QUOTE]


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La resistencia de 1.5ohm ó 2ohm debe se de 2W.

Te sugiero que revises tu circuito, en especial el orden de los terminales del regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## AfroFX

edermarin dijo:


> que tal, mis pilas son AAA a 850mah NiMH. arme el circuito para 1.5x 4+3 =9v pero lo alimente con 12v. lo que paso es que la resistencia R1 = (1.25/.85) 1.4ohm pero use una de 2ohm 1/2watt se quemo y las pilas se empezo a quemar pero las pilas se cargaron en unos 5 min. que habra pasado,revise el circuito y al parecer esta todo bien ???? alguien podria ayudar?????????'
> 
> LISTA DE MATERIALES
> 
> R1 = 6,8 ohm
> R2 = 180 ohm
> C1 = 10 µF 25 V electrolítico
> T1 = BC547B
> IC1 = LM317T
> D1 = Diodo led de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo)
> K1 = Conector de alimentación hembra (según adaptador de red empleado)
> BT1 = Soporte de pilas adecuado


[/QUOTE]

El error principal es que la intensidad de carga debe ser de 10% de la nominal, es decir, si 850mah es la nominal, que seria lo mismo que >>>0.85ah<<<, entonces la intensidad de carga deberia ser de 85mah = 0.085ah.-
Tu circuito en vez de ser cargador es mas bien una freidora electrica  ya que la resistencia deberia ser de 14 o 15ohms y no de 1 o 2ohms.-

Saludos.-


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola compañeros, les traigo una variante que hice de este circuito. Cuando la batería esta cargando se encienden los dos LEDs, y cuando esta totalmente cargada se enciende solo el verde.

Salu2


----------



## jfrrizz

Buenas,

Una consulta. La Resistencia de 6,8 ohm del circuito original, la del primer post, ¿No influye sobre la corriente de salida del LM317? Me refiero a lo siguiente. Como ya han explicado, para seleccionar la corriente constante que va a entregar el LM hay que calcular 1.25/(corriente deseada). Digamos que necesito 270mA, entonces 1.25/0.27 = 4.7 ohm (mas o menos) pero en verdad esa resistencia de 4.7 esta en paralelo con una de 6.8 y si la calculadora no me falla, 4.7//6.8 es 2.77. Entonces la corriente que estaría entregado en realidad es 1.25/2.77 = 0.45A. No entiendo bien esa resistencia de 6.8. ¿Alguno me podría aclarar eso por favor?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


La resistencia que calculas reemplaza la resistencia de 6.8 ohmios.
La resistencia de 6.8 ohmios es para la para una corriente de 180mA ó 0.18A, que es la corriente del ejemplo inicial.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jfrrizz

Buenas,



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> La resistencia que calculas reemplaza la resistencia de 6.8 ohmios.
> La resistencia de 6.8 ohmios es para la para una corriente de 180mA ó 0.18A, que es la corriente del ejemplo inicial.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Si, tenes razón. Pero sigue habiendo un problema, la que esta interfiriendo entonces es la de 180 ohm, es esa la que estaría alterando la corriente de carga por el mismo carlculo que hice en el post anterior. O no?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa sólo la resistencia de 4.7 ohmios, porque es para la corriente que deseas.
Desecha la resistencia de 6.8 ohmios, esta resistencia no se toma en cuenta, no es necesaria para lo que tú quieres.

Repito sólo 4.7 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jfrrizz

Genial! gracias!!

Ya me salió! Las pilas se cargan pero me parece que nunca corta la corriente de carga. Estuve tratando de analizar el circuito pero no entiendo como es que el transistor podria detener la corriente de carga. ¿alguno entiende el circuito y me lo podría explicar, mas o menos? ¿alguno pudo confirmar que la corriente de carga baja cuando las pilas estan completamente cargadas? 

Estoy cargando 4 pilas AA (2700mAH) con una fuente de 9V y una corriente de carga de 260mA.

Desde ya, muchas gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Ese cargador es de corriente constante (la corriente no disminuye).
No tiene circuito de detener la carga, cuando se cargó la batería.
Ese cargador es para dar el 10% de la corriente máx., durante 10 horas (no más de 14 horas.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## stefyco

hola buenas tardes.
Una pregunta, si yo quiero armar mi circuito para que la duración de la carga de la batería sea mucho menor, ¿podría poner una resistencia de 1.2ohm para que la corriente sea aproximadamente 1.042mA y el tiempo de carga sea aproximadamente una hora y media sin que se me dañe algún elemento del circuito como por ejemplo el Led o las baterías (usare 5 baterías porque necesito 6V y cada una es de 1.2V)?
O cuanto seria el mayor amperaje que soporte el circuito?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM317 soporta hasta1.5A. Para esa corriente es bueno que tenga un disipador de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ-AS

Esto está viejardo, pero necesito consultar: Con 2 pilas AA (2500mAh c/u) las carga de lujo, a 250mAh, pero cuando le pongo una batería de 9v 340mAh, con una resistencia de 33 ohm pasan los 34mAh pero solo 7.5v. Estoy usando una fuente que tira 15v 3A.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De cual  circuito estás consultando ?


----------



## DJ-AS

Del primero de todos: Cargador de Pilas Recargables con LED indicador de carga


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ No será que la batería de 9 V está "Forfait" ?


----------



## DJ-AS

Tengo 2, nuevas, bah, en realidad las compré el verano pasado, casi un año ya, pero nunca las usé y ahora que las necesito las puse a cargar y ambas llegan más o menos a ese voltage, entre 7.5v y 6.5, no cargan más de eso.
La otra es que pruebe dándoles un sacudón directo con el trafo jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Les vas a dar vida cómo a Frankenstein ?


----------



## DJ-AS

Me cansé de ver videítos adonde revivían recargables muertas con un shock de pocos segundos y varios amperes. A ese voltaje no me sirven, asi que... probar no cuesta nada, no?



jajajaja recién veo la foto! Con la primera sesión de shock quedaron en 8.4v que tul? Juas... veremos que onda con la segunda sesión de electro shock DDD



nop... quedaron en 8.3v después de 2 electro shocks de 30v 6A jejejeje.
Saludos y gracias x todo =)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya con 8,2 V podés probar de dejarlas en el cargador una noche  . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Fallout 105

Hola MultiLAN tengo ésta batería y me gustaría saber qué voltaje podría usar para cargarlas sin estropearlas y si lo pudiera hacer con tu cargador. Gracias


----------

